# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls Part 6



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everybody,

Good news for me: Prostap did the job so Katie told us we could start stimming and showed us how to: have to have 2 injections one in each leg   the first one was a bit painful but the second one was ok.  Now have to do it again tomorrow night she said as evenings are better:more relaxed with more time. Oh well I'm not going to moan as I really want it to work   I have to go in again on monday for a day 6 scan.  Also had acupuncture after that and nearly felt asleep!!  (didn't sleep well last night with the worry)
Thanks to everybody for their good luck messages and hope Beetle's scan goes well   

Love to all and loads of  

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Havent logged on for a few days and when you do there's so much news - I'd even go so far as to say dramas! It makes me feel like part of some soap opera/drama series !

Just returned from QM from my baseline scan and have had the same problem as SarahTM...for some reason I havent responded to the Suprecur and so they think I am going to have to abort this cycle. Whats wierd is that I responded fine 3 other times so they think as so many girls have had a similar problem in the last few weeks that it is a dodgy batch of drugs. The whole thing is really frustrating as they dont seem to see it as an issue! I feel alarmed given I have been sniffing in some drug, having side effects but it hasnt been doing what its supposed to do! God knows what I have been sniffing then!! They took a blood test to check oestregon levels but they reckon I am going to have to abort,wait for AF and then inject with Prostap on day 21 (same as for you Sarah!). They are considering aborting Suprecur for everyone until they resolve this issue! so w/c 6th august which was set aside for EC is now totally free so I am wondering if I can get a late availability hol somewhere to commiserate with myself in the sun!

So ....its over to you Sam to lead the game! the rest of your cycle buddies have dropped out! Even more reason for the vibes to be with you...am crossing all fingers and toes for you!

Good luck Michelle too...hope your approval comes through quick so you can help Sam with being a cycle buddy!

Good to hear from our heros, the old timers Raggy and Jen. Its good to hear from you as it restores my faith back in the system! Did read up about the colour orange this morning ironically so what with your email Raggy I might have to go out and buy some Orange glam knickers!

Am feeling a bit ****** off as had planned ahead assuming we would at least get to EC stage...so all the dates in the diary have gone to pot! Hmm.  I'll log off now before I rant too long!!!

Hello to everyone else I've missed and good luck again to Sam and hopefully Michelle!

Love me x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Beetle    that was me exactly a month ago!!  The sniffing didn't do it for me either so had to wait for AF and then that injection hence why I was worried last night in case the Prostap hadn't done it!! 
Did they ask you to sniff 1 more week or not?  They did me but still didn't work just got headaches.  This morning Katie said she had never come across anybody whom for prostap hadn't worked so felt a bit reassured but not until she done the scan!!   
I do feel sad now   as not long ago I had 3 cycling buddies then 2, then 1 and today I'm all by myself!!  
And by the way if it's from a dodgy batch of drugs are we gonna get sone kind of  refund on the suprecur?  
I'm sure you can find some late deals somewhere hot and sunny unlike here!!  So depressing really all that   
Thank you very much for your good luck message and wishing you all the luck in the world and loads of  

Love, 

Sam  

P.S: Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Beetle

I felt exactly the same - I hate even taking headache pills so sniffing some strange drugs which made me feel crap only to be told that it wasn't working really made me cross.    So now it's the wait for AF again?  It's so annoying as I'd cleared my diary for this cycle and now like you I feel like I'm at a loose end.  Haven't quite got back to the gym as I've rediscovered how lovely wine is!   

Keeping everything crossed for Sam (no pressure or anything!!) and Michelle.  Hi to everyone else.

Sarah
x

P.S. Meant to ask if I was talking to anyone on this site on Monday morning at QM?  Thought I had a dodgy pager thingy and was laughing about it with a blonde lady sitting in the waiting area outside.  Was that you?!!


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya everyone,

Wow we've done it we're one       Lovely day tons of fuss and cards and gifts which was lovely as it shows that so many others love my little ones as much as me - a few mummy   as I still seem over emotional (blame it on those sniffing drugs so long ago   )


Can I reiterate what Jen said QM were really nice to us. They gave us the best present ever in the world, Isla & Tom, it was hard going through the hurdles and negative cycles but when we did get that  & had the scan to show twins Katie, Ebtisam & everyone were crying as much as me & Mr Raggy! Our treatment was in the old building which was awful so can't comment on beepes etc but I did call in one day when Isla was having a hearing test at about 6 months old and Julie, Katie & Ebtisam were crying and delighted to see us. I think the picture of the babies on the pink pillow which is on here is also in Julie's room so you know those pics are real! Those pictures inspired me so much. I will be sending an update now they're one. It's easy for me to rave about how great it is as I'm lucky enough to be a mum now but keep asking loads of questions - it worked for us to get all the info we could.....

One small note, I need gestone instead of the dreaded cyclogest as I had early bleeds in the 2ww on my first 2 cycles. QM said it was fine just to use the cyclogest but the Bridge gave me Gestone to inject (horrid) but I think that is what made a difference on the +cycle so if anyone else (you know who you are!!) thinks they're in the same boat talk to the Bridge centre, they seem more open to it.

Will put up a pic of the birthday babes when I get round to plugging in the camera. Hopefully Lou will do some superdooper ones once she's back so will put those up too.

Love & babydust to all

Raggy


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Raggy -   to the little ones! Hope they got totally spoilt  

SarahTM & Beetle - that is so strange about the suprecur, especially since you've responded on it in the past. Surely they should look at that, not nice to be downregging for a few weeks for nothing. Hope it gets sorted out soon and you can go again soon. I know it's hard when you plan for the month ahead and then your plans go out the window!  

Sam - glad you've started sniffing and fingers crossed you get a better result! It's good they're scanning you on day 6, they may have learnt something with what happened to me cos my scan was day 8 and by that time it was too late to salvage.    

Hi to everyone else!!

Well my IUI went ahead yesterday morning so I suppose I am officially on the 2WW   Feels strange cos it was over so quick, although had quite bad pains yesterday which I think were ovulation pains, spent all day in bed!   Anyway DH's sample was not as bad as it could have been - they managed to get about 3 million   after the washing so although they would like it to be in the range of 10 million it was actually much better than it has been in the past and I guess it only takes 1    

Trying to keep positive although I know the chances are very low. In any case I have arranged an appointment with ARGC for next week to see when I can get going with my frozen embryos. If it doesn't work then I may even be able to start with my next AF.

Good luck everyone!

Love Alli xx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the lovely messages! Its great you guys are out there to keep company while things are a bit ropey!

Ali - good luck with the 2WW. Glad they managed to convert you to IUI. Hope too you have found a way of talking to them about the misdiagnosed drugs!

Raggy - congrats on reaching 1! Must be an incredible milestone. And the twins look so GORGEOUS! Interesting to hear you recommend gestone not cyclogest. In my first cycle of IVF I had spotting all the way through and a negative result. When we raised this with QM their advice was to up the cyclogest to 3 pessaries. We did ask about gestone but they said you needed to have an injection every day and you needed to go to hospital everyday to get this done. We couldnt manage this. Based on your post, sounds like we need to talk to the Bridge. And how did you administer the gestone?

SarahTM - spoke with Nick and Julie today re the suprecur. Nick is going to do an analysis of the stats to see if there really is a problem right now. He has also liased with Willow the guys who distributed my drugs. I had thought I had isolated the headaches and hot flushes to the first 2 weeks - ie the first bottle of suprecur, but when I checked, both my bottles of Suprecur were from the same batch. So it must be my mind playing up! Or the hormones! I guess if you feel strongly, might be worth contacting Nick to get him to log your issue too! Join me in becoming another stat for the report!  Anyway here's to waiting for AF, hoping AF arrives fast, and hoping Prostap has the same good results for us as it has for Sam. Hope we can be cycling buddies next time round!

On that note - Sam - hope your injections are going well and that you are eating lots of proteins to make your eggs nice and fertilised! And taking it easy and being looked after and spoilt! And hope you are getting no bruising on your legs from the jabs!  Still keeping fingers and toes crossed that it carries on for you.

hi to Michelle too - hope you're hanging on in there!

And hi to the old timers! Kate, Carmen, Olivia, Pri..

Love me


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Beetle

I had gestone on my last 2WW in March, ARGC prescribe it quite a lot as they test progesterone levels and go for them if levels are a bit low. Anyway just to let you know my DH did my injections for me. They are intramuscular so need to go quite deep, I had them in the upper bum area, and the needles are a little scary   but provided you numb the area with frozen peas or something it can be done.

Alli xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,  

How are you all?  Well we've just done our first lot of injections ourselves and god they sting!!    But we've done it now so hopefully it'll only get easier!!

Alli, thanks for the good luck message and   we need some good news on this thread so wishing you loads of   God 3 millions sounds such a lot and as you said out of 3 millions you just need the ONE   .Let us know how you get on.  The day 6 scan wasn't booked until wed when I went in for my baseline scan (probably had loads of appointments left with all the tx cancelled!!  ) as they said they'd upped my doses and wanted to monitor   xx

SarahTM, no pressure   I'm all by myself now and I hope I can do it  

Raggy, happy belated birthday, I remember my own daughter being one and it was so special (doubley for you  ) xx

Beetle, I got my meds from Willow myself and as you know I sniffed on suprecur (3 bottles) and nothing happened either do you think I should speak to them also?  And don't worry about the prostap apparently I asked Katie yesterday cos I was worried it wouldn't have worked and she said she'd never met anyone for whom it hadn't worked so bring it on  . I've got no bruising yet but it's only day 2 today so we'll see... Thank you for your lovely message, xx

Edenbliss, once you get AF have a word with QM and tell them about your concern about sniffing and ask if you can just downreg on that day 21 prostap: one injection: no headaches and no hassle to remember to do it 3 times a day!!   , hope you're well and try and run up and down the stairs to try and make it come!!!   xx

 to everyone I haven't mentioned, love to all,

Sam


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hello ladies

hope you are all well and not going to mad with all these fertility drugs, feel so bad for the girls sniffing with no result. Good luck to all in the very very long 2ww, spend the time giving yourself treats, you deserve it. 

I am having my first scan on Monday and I can not wait. It has really dragged waiting for it , but it has been wonderful too. I have done 6 pregnancy tests and they have all been positive but I just find it hard to believe that it actually has happened, after all the trials and tribulations. I just want you to know that the fertility treatment madness is worth it !! so hang in there. 

take care Rosa


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls 

Third day of stimming and I'm already getting bruises?  Not painful but it stings like mad for some reason or another!!  I'm a bit worried as I've got no symptoms whatsoever apart from a few little spots on my face (of all places!!)  Any advice anybody?

Edenbliss, I sniffed for 4 weeks (I think) but it didn't work in reducing the lining of my womb so I had to wait for AF to come again and then 21 days after had to have the prostap injection to see if it could thin the lining and it did so I'm now stimming and going back to QM on Monday to see if I'm growing nice follies with loads of eggs!!  Hope this helps  

P.S: if the stairs don't do it   normally does it for me!!  

Hi girls and have a nice week-end,

Love,

Sam


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls

I am so impressed that I'm still keeping my resolution to log on - shame the house looks like a bomb site 

When I was waiting ages for the   I generally found that going out and spending a fortune on pg tests guaranteed arrival   

Beetle I also did the Gestone jabs at home. Mr Raggy did them in my butt  if he was around or I did them in my outside thigh/bum if he wasn't around. They are unpleasant (much worse tham the horrid stims) and after the  I had to carry on until we got to 10 weeks. But it was worth it.

I will try to post a piccie if I can remember how to do - I'm not v good at all this teccie stuff.

Hope it stops raining for long enough to enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Love to all the newbies cycling and the 'old timers'

Raggy


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello everybody,

Hi Eden: Hope you've had a nice week-end, good to see   decided to finally turn up!!  You can now start the road to IVF.  Call QM and see what they say: tell them you heard sniffing hadn't worked for a couple of girls you know recently and what they thought about you having the prostap injection instead:are you nhs or private?  Let us know how you get on. xx

Well, had my scan this morning and pleased to report that I have 3 litlle follies on one side and 2 on the other.  Katie said they were still small but right size for a day 5.  So very happy at the present time.  I would have like more but as everybody says: it's not the quantity it's the quality!  and I just need the one really!    I have another scan wednesday morning so hopefully they will have grown!!

Hope everybody had had a nice week-end: we played tennis saturday and sunday which was quite nice as I haven't played for  a little while!!

Anyway, off to the shop to get fresh bread to make sandwiches with: taking DD to Cheam park to meet her nursery friends and have picnic.

Have a nice day everydy.

Lots of love and hugs,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone

Well I've just come off the phone from Nick at QM who has told me that they've analysed the stats and they're no different to any other year as approx 15% don't downreg sniffing these drugs.  So it must just be that all 15% of us happened at around the same time!

I must say I feel a little more comfortable with this as I have been feeling lots of psychosomatic twinges and mood swings that I was putting down to dodgy drugs!!

Eden - hope the sniffing works for you - if everything goes to plan then hopefully you, Beetle and I will be cycle buddies around the same time?
Michelle - any news from your consultant yet?
Sam - congrats on the follies and good luck for Wednesday
Alli - keeping everything crossed for you

Hi to everyone else and speak more when the usually dreaded AF arrives!

Sarah
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just been to QM this morning and had my prostap injection!  Holiday in Croatia was lovely - lots of food, sleep, sun and relaxation. Hopefully a good starting point for ICSI treatment.  Stimming will start on 22nd Aug and EC is due on 3rd Sept (fingers crossed that I make it that far).  Is there anyone else having EC around that time? 

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi to everyone

Hope all is going really well    

Eden - good that AF has arrived - it is such a waiting game - and wishing you belated happy birthday wishes - hope you got spoilt on your birthday ? Good luck for the sniffing - when do you start ?

Sam - How was your scan today - five follies is good as you say you only need one - fingers crossed for you    is EC planned for next week ?

Sarah (TM) - Hope AF arrives soon for you -   

Sarah Leucine - sorry for my ignorance - what is the prostap injection ? I am also jealous of your holiday, sounds like you have had a lovely relaxing time.

Beetle - hope you are ok ?

Raggy - hello  Your twins Isla and Tom are gorgeous and I guess they are finding their feet and into everything by now 

I went for my scan today (My heart consultant got the letter to QM and the Bridge last Friday  ).  Lining is still thin pheew after sniffing for five weeks ! So I start jabbing tonight with the aim of egg collection the week commencing 13 August which will now be at QM - not sure if anyone else is planned around this time as we have all gone out of sync now.  It was so funny as Katie said right we can start tonight, my DH sitting smiling and she wiped the smile of his face as she asked him to give a sample today   he wasnt impressed bless him.

We seem to be getting some nice sunny days at the moment - which is really nice like you say Sarah.

I saw someone sitting in the waiting room with a buzzer - a lady with long blonde hair (I am sure someone else said a similar thing last time) - It was around 11.45am - not sure if it is anyone on here - I didnt dare say anything just incase   When our buzzer went off I jumped out of my skin.

Hope you all have a lovely evening, off home now to frett about needles   

Lots of   for all of us in the coming weeks

Take care

Love

Michelle x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Well just a quick update on my scan this morning: it didn't go well!!!   Only one follie has grown to about 11 mm and the others are still small and the lining of the womb is still very thin!! Katie has increased my stimms to 6 ampoules (the max)!!  I'm just so annoyed that they could have started me on the highest (knowing my history: high FSH) and down it if needed!!  It doesn't sound promising now so got to inject for another 2 days and tx might again have to be canceled!!!    We'll see on friday... 

Katie said that we can't go ahead with EC if only 1 follie we need at least 2 at 11 mm or more.  If still the 1 on friday she said they'll probably do an insemination to give us the best chance!! 

Anyway feel pretty low and   so I'm not going to do personals tonight:sorry.

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Just a quick message for Sam   Can't believe its happened to you too   I really hope the follies grow some more before friday     but I know exactly what you're feeling. It is all so stressful. Keeping everything crossed for you for friday!

Hi to everyone else, just on my way to bed so will be back soon.  

Alli xx


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sam - I am so sorry to hear your news     Will keep my fingers crossed for you on Friday - I hope things will improve by then.  It is strange like you say that they have not upped your doseage to begin with, there must be a reason for it. Will be thinking of you tomorrow and with lots of   !!

Eden - I hope you did lots of shopping   That is probably why your DH didnt tell you that he was going to take you shopping incase you scanned the shops before haha. Last night I booed having my first injection - crumbs it stung and it took my DH 1hr 10mins to catch me ! Just hate needles but never mind.  As this is my first IVF goodness knows how I will respond either - it is scary.

Alli - How are you ? 

Hope everyone else is ok

Love

Michelle
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hoorah for a bit of sunshine -  seems to make everything feel just a touch brighter!!  

Sarah Leucine - welcome back from Croatia - glad you have come back relaxed.  Hopefully it will lead to a positive result.  Did the prostap injection hurt?

Michelle - fab news about getting started - hopefully the jabs will get easier and will do their job - keep us posted.

Sam - what a load of pooh!  It must be very difficult for them to prescribe the stims as too many and there's a very high risk of OHSS.  Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes  for Friday.

Eden - good luck for the SA results and happy belated birthday!  The prostap injection is what we are being given to downreg as the sniffing hasn't worked.  QM administer it on day 21 and it then down regulates you to start stimming as per normal.

Beetle - good luck on the 2ww.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Alli - hope AF arrives soon (and at the same time as mine so we can be cycle buddies!)


Nothing much from me.  Have got myself back to the gym but haven't quite managed to control the eating and drinking yet - Monday's resolution!  AF due anytime after the weekend but I remember from last time that it all went up the spout so not holding my breath!

Hi to everyone else.

Sarah
x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Bit more of a catchup today.

Sarah - think you got me mixed up! Don't really want AF to start as I'm on 2WW!   

Michelle - hope your DH caught you eventually!   Once you have the first one it's not too bad, you sort of get used to it. With my first clinic I was on 3 injections a day at one point as I was also on blood thinning drugs so I'm a bit of a pro now, DH did all my jabs on my first go but then had to do them myself and to be honest brusied less when I did them myself!

Eden - hope your DH's sample was fine and happy belated birthday!!

Sam - hope you're feeling a bit better today, I really don't know why they have so many problems with the drugs. I think Menopur just doesn't work for everyone. I think it is a mixture of LH and FSH and for me personally always need more FSH towards the beginning of my cycle for my follies to develop. That's what my private clinic told me yesterday that it was more as a result of the type of drug that they used rather than the dosage.

Sarah Leucine - glad you had a nice holiday! Sounds great!

Well I'm doing reasonably ok, although this 2WW is really dragging, still a week to go to test and it feels like it's been 2 weeks already! I really just want to know now, trying to keep positive although I know it is a long shot!     I actually went for an appointment with my private clinic yesterday to see when I would be able to start FET and they said ideally to wait 2 cycles before starting.   They want me to have more tests which I'm just not sure about, they are the opposite of QM in terms of testing and putting you on different drugs and it all confuses me so much! I got a little emotional there, I find it quite hard to control myself at the moment, think I'm losing it a bit  . I really wish this IUI works because I am tired of the emotional rollercoaster, and am really dreading starting again. For me this is just not fun anymore  .

Anyway will let you know how it goes next week, keeping all crossed for you all!

Love Alli xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Alli

I'm sorry  I muddled you and Beetle up.  I'll keep everything crossed for you for the next week I promise!!

Good luck.

Sarah
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Eden

I'm not downregging yet as I have to wait for the next cycle, then on day 21 I go in to QM for the prostap injection which downregs me.  Some people say not to put your body through anything it's not used to (hence why I'm trying to get back in to the gym now so I'm used to it by the time I have the injection) and Zita West says not to do anything at all through the whole process.  I did that last time and to be honest I personally think I probably would have felt better if I had exercised as it relaxes me and gives me a sense of general well being (don't get me wrong - I'm not a gym addict by any stretch of the imagination - I go for a month, don't go for 2 months but always feel better when I do go!!).  So what I've decided this time is to get in to the gym now and then once I start downregging I'll tone it down a bit, cut out the running and spinning classes and go to Pilates and body conditioning type classes instead.

If you ask QM they'll basically tell you to do what you feel comfortable with but not to overdo it.

I'm off now for a date with my sofa, Eastenders and Big Brother!!

Sorry to ramble!

Sarah x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi ya,

I've now got a cold   think I caught if from my sis-in-law on hols.  Oh well! I'll ride it out and hopefully it'll be gone in a few days.  My bottom's still sore from the prostap injection but atleast it reminds me that it's only 3 weeks til I start stimming.

Ali - which private hospital are you seeing?  It's so hard having to wait a few more months when you just want to get going.  Everything feels so time sensitive when you're going through this horrible fertility process.  Have you changed your picture of your dog? He or she is v cute!

Sam - I hope you are holding out OK and that you have some good news. Hopefully with the max dosage it can do some magic. 

Eden and Sarah - I've stopped all exercise. I used to run pretty much everyday and do races, but husband had me on strict instructions to put some more  body fat on and raise my BMI. I'm now a good weight for the IVF but really miss doing aerobic exercise.  I'm going to look into Ashtanga Yoga as that is relatively chilled out but it does make you work your muscles more.  Am also just enjoying walking the dog. I think it's the right thing to do as at the end of the day our bodies must not have any stress on them, as they are getting enough with our medication!!

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya,

Just a quick as I don't really feel that great today: been thinking about my follies and everything else today at work(12 hour shift) and I'm very nervous about my scan tomorrow.  Will update you all tomorrow and do personals a bit later.  Sorry to feel down but can't help it.
Love,

Sam xx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck Sam - I really hope you have better news today!     

Sarah - I go to the ARGC in London, got my BFP there on my first ICSI which resulted in Alex, and still have 2 frosties there from 2005 and one from earlier on in the year, so am hoping they will come through for me. They were all day 5 or day 6 blasts, just hope that they will thaw.   Nope, haven't changed the picture of Rosie, have tons of them though! She has been my pet model for my photography!   Hope the prostap injection does the trick!!

Eden - sounds like a good shopping trip!   I always feel my DH gets bored when we go together so always end up going on my own!  

SarahTM - don't worry about the mixup, think I have probably done the same a few times!  

Well the weekend is upon us already, have to figure out what to do tomorrow cos DH is playing cricket all day   Looks like the   is going to be out anyway at least! Looking at booking a week away in September, think it would be good to have some R&R before getting going again. Dreaming about it already!! I think I may test on monday or tuesday, I've normally tested a day before with normal ICSI but don't know how it would work with an IUI, I guess the same? Just want to know really!

Have a nice weekend everyone!

Love Alli xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Well it's me out of the race      Went in this morning all positive and everything..  had the scan and Katie said Oh they've grown it looks good carry on stimming on the higher dose. They gave me more drugs. The IVF was out the question but IUI was on for the wednesday but she said let's do some blood test (osteradal or something)... so I go to work all happy thinking maybe we're getting somewhere and at 5 pm the worst call ever:"Not point carrying, on no IVF no IUI it's finished!!  No point carrying on or you'll have to pay for the drugs. The blood test is too low, there's probably no eggs in the 3 follies you have just stop the injections, call on Monday and we'll see................    
Well I feel S**T I've had a drink and to be honest I just want a cigarette and maybe i'll feel alright!!  Don't know what to think what to do, got to go to work tomorrow and oh well sorry got to go cos somehow there's NOTHING to look forward to. (and I know what you're all thinking: oh at least she's got one already so she should be lucky!!) I know I am but it doesn't make it any easier.  Better go coz I feel tears running down and I don't want to sound ..............

Lots of love


Sam xx

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I'm shocked to read of all the problems with Supercur, I've been sniffing for two weeks and hope it's not been a waste.  Were there any different side effects?, did you all get your AF's?.  I've got my first scan on Wednesday with Kate will she notice if something is wrong then do you think?  Do you know the bad batch number?

I can't believe it.  I can't abandon now my DP is away so much I don't think we'll be able to arrange another date for months!


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Sam - I know how gutted you must feel    So sorry to hear this. It doesn't make any difference that you already have DD when you put yourself through all this emotionally and it is over before it is even started. Have sent you a PM hun


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Sam, I'm so sorry to read your posts.  Sorry I hadn't read it fully before I didn't realise that your TX had been this difficult.


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
I haven't posted for ages (as nothing to report...) but trying to catch up with everything. 
Sam just wanted to send a big   to you - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Words don't really help at a time like this but am thinking of you and DH. 
Love to everyone else, am thinking of you all and sorry for being a bad FF!
Love Daffodil xxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sam 

So so sorry to hear your news - it's hideous to have your hopes raised only to have them dashed shortly after.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get some better news on Monday?  And I'm sure nobody on this site thinks for a minute that this process is any easier for you as you have a dd so put that out of your head...

We were bloody well burgled last night.  Popped out to water a friend's garden as they're on hols, then stopped to get fish and chips (so much for the new healthy lifestyle!) and came back 40 minutes later to find our belongings strewn all over our house.  The police think we drove in to our drive while they were still in the house as they took some things in one room but left other very easy things to take.  Nothing gone that can't be replaced but very irritating things like DH's work laptop, our iPods which take ages to download, a digital camera with pics that I haven't downloaded yet and my gym bag with one trainer in (which means I won't be going to the gym this weekend so that solves the do you exercise or don't you dilemma!).  DH is changing the locks now and I'm about to scrub my house within an inch of its life to see if I can get the badness out.

Apart from that life is rosy!  Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.

Sarah
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Sam,

. It's hard to know what to write, but just to say that I'm thinking of you


Sarah Leucine x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh girls 

You are ALL so nice that right now all your messages has started me off and tears are running down my face    I feel a bit better today but still can't stop thinking about the whole thing!!  Not sure what the next step is but not too sure if I will stay at QM, will speak to my GP and see what he says. I'm calling QM on monday as I've got a few questions answered and see why I wasn't put on the highest dose of stimms as they knew it would be hard for me to stimulate due to my high FSH: they said that if I wanted another cycle that's what they would do!!  Anyway, will gladly accept all the bubbles( and right now I don't thinks the 7's were lucky for me!!)
I just hope I get to read some positive news soon on this thread, wishing you all the best and loads of  

Love everyone,

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls

Have been away for a few days so havent been able to post. Cant believe whats been going on.


Sam - so sorry to hear your news. Cant believe how frustrating and annoying the whole thing is. Definitely worth asking QM tons of questions. I'm still worrying at the back of my mind about that Suprecur fiasco. I still think its weird it didnt work for so many of us. Would be interested to hear what they have to say. Hang on in there, look after yourself and make sure you find a way to give yourself lots of little (or big!) treats!

Ali - Hang on in there too. Good luck with the testing. Thinking of you and sending all sorts of positive vibes! We need some positive news on this thread! Interested to hear what you thought of ARGC vs QM?

SarahTM - thanks for the update from Nick re 15% stats. On the one hand its reassuring that the matter has been looked into. On the other hand, I still feel confused why it happened. And I'm now fantically waiting for my AF which of course, the one time you want it to come, is LATE! Probably a sure sign my body is totally confused what I am asking it to do!

Eden - good luck with the sniffing! Not long now to go!

Sarah Leucine - how are you feeling on the Prostap jab? Any side effects? Also noticed from your profile you had a biochemical pregnancy...so did I!! Did you get any learnings from QM about that?

Michelle - good luck with the jabs! If you're lucky you should only have to do 10-12 days - so by now you must be a fair way into this?

Lou - are you back from Sardinia yet? Hope you had a fab time, drank loads of wine and didnt think about this bloody game at all! 

JAckeen - good luck with your baseline on Wed. Dont worry about this suprecur fiasco. As Sarah said, its in theory only 15% of us.

Hang on in there everyone else I've missed! To quote one of my favourite films...MAY THE FORCE BE WITH US!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Eden, not long now until you start down-regging I bet you're excited and hope it all goes well, everything is crossed xx

Hi Alli, have you tested yet?  When do you think you'll do it?  Do you feel any different?  I wish you all the best and hope we get a BFP soooooooooooon, xx

Jackeen, how you doing hun? xx

Daffodil, what you up to? Keeping busy I bet, I know I am!! xx

SarahTM, I can't believe you try and be a good friend and as a reward you get burgled!!  Lovely  , hope they didn't leave too much of a mess and that you and DH are ok, xx

Sarah Leucine, thanks for the lovely message   to you too, I saw in your signature bit that you are down-regging again, on prostap? good luck, xx

Beetle how are you hun? hope you're doing well, xx

Lots of love to all and thank you very much for being great FF, don't know what I would do without you girls,   to you all.

Sam


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for your messages but it was not meant to be, tested this morning and got a BFN. I’m surprisingly calm at the moment, I guess I didn’t really expect it to work given the % of success was less than 5%, although I was praying for a miracle. We’re obviously both disappointed but I guess the main disappointment was when I didn’t respond a few weeks ago, deep down I knew it was all pretty futile, but worth a go in any case. Will call QM tomorrow and so I guess that will be that, there is no way I'll be going back there really seeing as there's not much chance of them offering me another cycle on the NHS. 

So I guess back to the ARGC it is, already dreading it but it has to be done. Just praying that our frosties come through for us cos I really don't think I'll be going for another full cycle.

Going to book a holiday for us for next month, think it will be nice to get away from here before going again.

Thanks so much for all your support the last few months, and keeping everything crossed for all of you    

Love Alli xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Alli

So sorry it didn't work for you this time.  Sending lots of  positive energy  to your frosties in ARGC.  

No sign of AF yet - it needs to come in the next few days or not for another 10 days or there's a very strong chance that DH will have to cancel the stag do he's going on to the Munich Bierfest which will coincide with egg collection!!  

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm busy at work - will speak soon.

love to all.

Sarah x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all and welcome to newbies! 

Well I've been back since Saturday but didn't get to check FF until Monday, wow what a load has been going on in the 2 weeks I've been away..... yikes....    it took me an hour to catch up, and have not had chance to post since.....  

We had a fab time in Sardinia, it was just what we needed and really helped an enormous amount. It was still a bit sad sometimes when we thought we should be celebrating, and we'd get a bit sad if we saw any little weeny babies (oh and there seemed to be tons of pg women on the beach too.... ggrrrrrr! - AND they were all beautiful and bronzed and had neat bumps!)
We had a routine of lie-in, breakfast, beach with a good book, lunch, beer, siesta, beach, beach, beach, watch the sun go down and dinner. We really didn't deviate much from that as the apartment was literally on the beach. Sea was lovely, a bit rough one day, DH got swept off his feet and ended up dragged along the beach by a wave with his swimmies round his knees, and a small child, also carried on the wave landed on his head.... ooh er, could have looked a bit dodgy if you know what I mean...... ! By the way hope you're all enjoying the weather we brought back!!!    

Well now I'm back I'm going to make a follow up appointment with QM and talk over some issues. Not sure if I will have another cycle yet, as I'm convinced I have a luteal phase defect, and want to see if I can get to the bottom of that first, otherwise it will be yet another repeat performance! My GP is usually pretty supportive, so going to try her for blood tests. Well like I said before, I'm down but not out yet!

Anyway, so sorry to rattle on, It's great to see so many newbies and oldies on here..... I just want you to know I'm thinking of you all in your various stages. Will catch up on personals next time I promise, doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you!!

Must go, bye for now!!

Lots of love 
Lou   
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Alli,  I'm sorry with what's happened, I'm at QMH for my second time, I MC after my first IVF with them im March this year and their follow up was excellent, I even went to councelling with them and it really helped for me.  I know it's tough now but sometimes going back is easier as they know your history and it's not so awful tellign your story again.  I hope you're feeling okay.

Hi Lou hope your follow up goes well, you sound like your holiday has done you a lot of good.  

Eden I know how you feel about the cycles and schedules I started a month early as mine was so messed up and it was nightmare to sort out the dates with work.  As if TTC is not enough! I had a MC in March too, QM were vey sympathetic but said it happens to 30% of us!  

Well I'm glad to say that my batch was ok, so far so good, started stimming yesterday, is anyone going to around  QMH in the next few weeks?, got my next scan next wednesday and going for EC on the 20th.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Helloooooo everyone,

Well nothing really to report from us but just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear your news Alli     I'm thinking of you and DH at this sad time: hope you can move on and all the best for whatever you decided honey    

Starting to get AF pain and my stomach is very bloated: look 4 month pregnant (ironically!!) and you'll all be please to know I'm still given smoking  

 for now,lots of love to everyone single one of you,

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Jack - I'll just miss stimming with you. I don't start until 22nd. PS. I had a v. early miscarriage last time.

Sam - that's great news that you're still not smoking. With all that you're going through I'm glad that you've managed to not go back to it


Lou - welcome back from Sardinia.  Good luck with your follow up appointment.

Sarah - any signs of AF yet?  It's so annoying. I'm also waiting and I know my cycles can be anything between 31 and 54 days.

Eden - Swimming would be good but think I was told not to do it in 2WW

Ali - Where are you going to go on hols?


Sarah x


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry haven’t been able to post this week, busy at work and in the middle of assessing graduates at the moment so have a spare 10 mins. 

It has taken me a while to catch up with everyones posts, so sorry if I miss anyone and If I get in a muddle (which I seem to be doing at the moment with anything I do hehe)

Sam – I am awfully sorry about what has happened with you, I couldn’t believe it when I read your post.  How are you feeling now ?  Do you know what you will do next ? 

Sarah TM – Was shocked to read about you having being burgled !! Are the police going to investigate further to try and catch who did it ? It is awful when something like that happens as it is so personal – I felt like that the other week when my wallet was stolen but that is nothing in comparison to people just entering your own home ! Poor you.  I would have thought that would have brought the AF along quite quickly !!

Eden -=- just read your post about having to do those tests – how bizarre.  Queen Marys gave us a feedback form recently  - maybe you could fill one in once you have completed your cycle.

Beetle – How are you doing ?

Alli – So sorry to hear your news too – what are you going to do – have you been to ARGC yet ?

Sarah Leucine – How are you too ?

Lou – glad you had a lovely holiday ! Sounds like you had a lovely time – and I know what you mean about seeing pregnant women everywhere – I think we all notice it more. I initially laughed when you said about your DH being swept by the waves and then I realised also it happened to a child – so it must have been quite scary for him !

I had my first baseline scan on Wednesday – it isn’t great news yet as I have four follies each side and they are only 11mm so they upped my dose from 3 ampules to 5 ampules on Wednesday night and I just went for a scan this morning and cried again.  They haven’t grown since Wednesday but the lining is ok. They are giving me until Monday before they make a decision as to cancel or carry on with injections until next Friday.  Is this usual ? I guess as it is our first go they may not have known to put us on a higher dose.  Now I am so stressed :’( 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and take it easy ! Enjoy the sunshine

Love


Michelle
x


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Eden

We dont have a pc at home yet so it is difficult and i usually try at lunchtime or after work.  I will be back on line at some point over the weekend as i have a laptop.

Thanks for that good idea re: looking on the peer support - will have a look at that tonight. As it is our first cycle it is a gamble as to whether people respond to the medications so I know it is not QM's fault, just my own body not responding - it is quite common on the first one ( I think)  + I am 37 so maybe I wont respond aswell as someone younger - i guess we are all different.

I am praying they will grow a bit by Monday then there is hope they will have grown by next Friday.  What they did say is that they will you stimming llonger if that is what your body needs - so it only means doing more jabbing (at the moment having two injections each night and I hate needles like everyone else).   

Not long until you start now - is it the week after next ?

Michellex


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Michelle, My first IVF was delayed too as my follies didn't grow as they expected them to.  I took an extra 3-4 days I think and luckily got a BFP with only 4 follies, 2 eggs and 1 embryo.  It can happen.  I was unlucky to MC as it happens to some of us but just wanted you to know that it seems to be common to take a bit longer than expected on the first cycle.  No one knows how you will respond to the drugs.  My fsh is fine, weight is fine, my DP sperm was fine but I've only got one tube.  This time I'm on 5 amps and will wait until my scan on Wednesdy to see if all is okay and I'm 39. 

Try to be positive about getting a good outcome, believe me it helps.

I'll be thinkign of you on Monday and hoping it's all changed.

Hi Eden I saw that doctor too and was looking to transfer to another hospital, he said I looked wealthy enough to go private!, in the end I mortgaged my house to do so but I was crying at the time as I couldn't believe how insensitive he was.  He also made me do the dye test agian, even 'tho I'd already had it.  He was a sadist!

I'm sorry you don't rate them at QMH


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Oh I'm in such a foul mood that it's not funny: had a day from hell at work: had an argument with my supervisor who is supposed to be my friend and now I'm in a dilemna as I was so furious earlier that I wanted to report him to my manager on Monday and I still think I do!! I'm on leave for the next 3 weeks but think I will go in after speaking to manager!!

Anyway, sorry about that(think AF is her nasty way: just wish she'd get on with it!!)...

Michelle, just read your post and it sounds like a carbon copy of mine!! The only thing I wanted to ask is did they do an osteodal( or something) blood test on you to see if there was any activities in the follies that were there? Coz they upped mine after a week, they grew but then after a couple a days I went back: she said carry on over the week-end but do a blood test to see the level of hormones which will indicate if there is any activities in the follicles. Then at around 5 the same afternoon she called to say she didn't think there was any eggs in the follies so to stop stimming. I hope very much that yours grow well at the week-end, here's a little dance: [fly]         [/fly]

Eden sweetie, thanks for the bubbles I'm sending you some your way: don't know what's happened but somebody with a magic wand has blown me a lot!!  Thank you to whoever it is . Babe try not to worry too much about your tx hopefully it's about time that they get some people to EC at QM or people will start asking questions!!!

Well, I hope everybody is ok and wish you all a lovely week-end, lots of hugs and 

Sam


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Jackeen, Eden and Sam

Thanks for your kind messages   and thank you so much for the bubbles Eden  How did you do that ? 

I was furious today at QM (oops) after waiting half an hour I went through and asked if we going to be seen and they said 'oh soon' - waited for one hour was so irritated - i wonder if it is the drugs making us like that   as I gave my DH a bad headache (he didnt say i was the cause of it - probably being polite  

Sam - Sorry to hear what happened, it is sometimes difficult to be friends with people at work as they are very quick to also stab you in the back. I have learned that in the past. Maybe by Monday your friend may have calmed down and may apologise as you both have had a chance to calm down over the weekend (depends how bad it is I guess) ? I hope so !! Are you on Holiday from Monday ? Do you know it is so funny that no-one at QM has taken my blood to test at any point.  The FSH levels were around 3 months old which i gave them and i was surprised they did not ask to do any.  Thank you for the follie dance   

Jackeen - thanks also for the reassurance.  Sorry to hear what you went through though previously. Good luck for Wednesday, will be thinking of you ! That is interesting about what you say re: the first cycle and makes sense. 

Eden - you made me   when you said let DH wait on me so to speak, I showed him you wrote that (dont think he thought it was funnie), actually I am very lucky to have him really, he puts up with me for a start   Thanks again for the bubbles and the fairy dust.

I really hope you all get the luck you deserve very soon  

Love 

Michelle
xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Michelle,

Did they not do a blood test when you last went in to see the osteodal( i don't know how it's spelt) level to see if they thought there could be an egg in the follies before they made you carry on with the drugs? Cos as I said they did that to me: gave me the drugs and everything and then called to say: you might as well save the money by not injecting anymore (she made me buy 18 more ampoules which are £10/each) as my level were to low which could indicate low chance of eggs.  Wish you all the best and I've also sent you some bubbles,

Sam


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

HI Sam

Thanks for the bubbles   (think I have worked out how to do it now  )

I can;t spell that word either  But no they did not test for the ostradiol (or whatever it is called), it seems there is no consistency is there on what tests they give to people etc. 

Were you on an NHS cycle then ? If so I think it is very cheeky to ask you to pay for the drugs as they told me they can keep you on the injections longer eg: for me it would be upto 17 days eg: next Friday.

Are you going to stay at QM or move to another clinic ? Have you thought about Woking Nuffield.  We went for a consultation before our NHS cycle came up and initial thoughts of them are good. 

Michellexx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Michelle,

I don't know how they work at QM different with all of us: I guess we all have different needs but the process should be the same for everyone if you see what I mean.  No I was private: my drugs have cost me nearly £1000!! I'm going there to see the consultant on Tuesday   with a lot of questions but as I 've said on another thread I'm on: I'm a bit scared they will tell me I can't do another cycle (even though not sure I want one right now but would be nice to have the choice!) will probably look at another hospital like Woking: somebody else mentioned it to me. We're also buying a house right now and not due back at work until the 6th of September!! So I'll have to see and do a lot of thinking, all the best  and  

Sam


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Sam

I agree with you that there should be a consistent process for everyone.  It is very strange that they dont follow this as I am sure that other clinics do.

WOW   your drugs were so expensive !!! I guess that is because you stayed on them longer too ? Not sure where you get your drugs from but I have seen one mentioned on fertility friends site called ferring who are quite reasonably priced.

Good luck for when you go to see the Consultant on Tuesday. I doubt they would say you cant do another cycle as maybe we are alike - will just need different drugs or a higher doseage to begin with. 

Well you know what they say - new house, new  ....wishing you lots of    and babydust 

Good night - off to bed now 

Have a lovely weekend

Michelle
xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

My God Eden you really did write an essay   (joking) Try not to worry too much about QM's you'll be ok I'm sure: Have pm'd you.

Michelle, I think I paid so much for the drugs cos the first batch was my stimming drugs and downregging, but then I after 3 weeks of sniffing they told me to sniff for another week as lining wasn't thin enough so they made me buy another bottle of suprecur!!(£76 a pop!)  and then told me to cancel the whole lot and start again with prostap and they also decided to up my stimming drugs another £300!! The first batch cost me just under £600 + the extra suprecur + the rest: you do the maths and I didn't even get to EC    I'm hoping to get some kind of refund on the tx but been told to wait until Nick comes back from hols as nobody can do it!!  

Anyway, I've got to get over it and wait till tuesday: AF has turned up today and just closed the IVF cycle   Maybe why I was in such a bad mood!!  Still don't know what I should do about my supervisor though( I am confused cos he's my mate but still no way of speaking to people!!) HELP!!!!!!!!!

Better go or I will match Eden's essay  

Love and hello to everybody else

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Eden and Sam,

I hope you'll feel a bit better about this all soon.  IVF is really hard for everyone but when you've had an abandoned treatment it's really much worse.  I do hope that they can do something to help soon.  Maybe if they don't help you can get in touch with Willow?  I've really had to put my faith in them  and I was really happy with most of their treatment so far.  Obviously not with Mr Nasty.The last time I had Ec there were 5 other ladies doing it too so I'm sure that thsi is just a blip.  Albeith a very distressing time for you both.

Happy Sunday


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Eden and everyone

Thank you for the luck Eden  we certainly needed it today. Hope you are all keeping well ?

Have just got back from our scan and again not good news - still have a total of 8 follicles and only one has grown from 11mm to 13mm - which is still not great considering I started injecting on the 1 August  

We have to go back on Wednesday and it is now more than likely the cycle will be cancelled - we are fuming because of a number of things we feel they have messed up on eg: not checking my FSH, BMI and also not taking into consideration my age.  They said they usually take all these three things into consideration when they are prescribing how many ampules of menapur to put you on. I was put on 3 ampules a day - not sure if this is normal for someone of my age or if it should be more. 

We realise this is our first cycle but they have not checked these things.  They did say the first week is the most important and our next cycle they will start me on a higher doseage.  My FSH results I gave them were three months old at 2.7 and the highest it has been is 9.7..... 

On Wednesday we are hoping to meet with the Senior Consultant as we have quite a few things to say about this as to why they did not put us on the higher dose to begin with etc

Sorry to rant on about this and thanks for listening, we just thought our first experience would have been alot better and the fact we are not getting to egg collection is so devastating..   

I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else, we need lots of      and I am sure things will start to improve for everyone very soon 

Love to everyone   

Michellexx


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Eden

If you phone the drugs company directly they will check they have the precription there for the drugs - do you have contact details ? otherwise call QM  The drugs company are ever so efficient ! They will deliver to you this Saturday more than likely between 08.00 am and 12.00pm

Thank you for your mail  I did speak about everything with them but they said I needed to speak with the Senior DR who is only in the office on Wednesdays. They have offered to convert to IUI but I reminded them twice isnt this a risk as I had an ectopic and also my husbands count has declined etc.  We are feeling quite flat as we today would have been the original day for e/c. and we didnt make it this time.  Just feel gutted after taking all these drugs for over 7 weeks and all the hot flushes for nothing, 

We will still have another go - we were considering to go via QM again but will see on Wednesday, if we dont we will go back to Woking where we had our initial consultation.

Take care and good luck for when you start sniffing  not long now atall !!!   

Love 

Michelle xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Michelle and everyone else

Michelle, I was keeping everything crossed for you so I'm really sorry to hear your news.  To be honest, I'm feeling really negative about QM at the mo.  If this wasn't our NHS cycle I would be seriously considering going back to Hammersmith.  The last FSH I had was 5.7 and like you I'm 37 (in 3 days time).  I've been prescribed 300iu of Menopur which is 4 ampules.  The nurse said this was a bit high but I told her that the Dr worked it out based on what I responded to in my last cycle at Hammersmith and luckily she didn't persist.  I'm just glad our drugs weren't seen by the burglers 'cos I'm not sure how stolen drugs would have gone down with QM!  

To be fair we were told that the first treatment can be a bit of an experiment as they're not sure how you're going to respond to the drugs and they won't put you on too high a dose due to the risk of OHSS.  I'm not sure that QM do enough scans though.  Last time I had a blood test 4 days after commencing stimms, then a scan  and blood test on day 8, then the late night injection on day 9.  Am I right in thinking that at QM you start stimming and they scan you on day 7?  Maybe this is the problem and if they'd seen you on day 4 then they could have upped you then?  Listen to me - the events organiser turned fertility expert!  What do I know?!!    The problem with all this is that these drugs send you doolally to start with and then to have all this upping and downing just tips you over the edge.  You want to know that you're having the best possible care and treatment available and I'm not sure that QM are cutting the mustard at the moment.  Hopefully it's a little blip and we'll all be pleasantly surprised in the not too distant future?

Eden - hope your drugs turn up soon
Alli - have a nice holiday
Sarah Leucine - hope AF has turned up and you can start stimming next week?
Lou - good luck with the blood tests
Jackeen and Sam - hi, hope you're keeping well

Beetle, has AF turned up yet?  I'm now 8 days late and not feeling any of the tell tale signs.  I'm thinking of going and buying an expensive PG test 'cos the last time I used one I did it first thing in the morning and AF arrived 30 seconds later which is just typical really!

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  

Sarah
x

P.S.  Queen Mary's will get me pregnant, Queen Mary's will get me pregnant, Queen Mary's will get me pregnant... this is my chant for this week!! 
P.P.S. Sorry for the essay!


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all hanging on in there. Think we should all join SarahTms Chant!! I'm in there with you!!

Michelle - so sorry to hear your news. I agree with what Sarah wrote. I'm also 37, with FSH 7 and they prescribed me 3 ampoules the first time and then uped it to 4 ampoules for cycle 2 and cycle 3. Interestingly I got the most eggs the first time ! So hopefully you'll be able to have a good chat through with the senior doc and get it sorted for next time. Agree with Sarah though that perhaps more scans/blood tests should be done to spot sooner? Maybe thats something to ask for?

Jackeen - good luck for your scan on Wed! Sounds like we have gone through something similar...I also had a miscarriage whilst at QM. Here's to hoping we dont go through that again!

Samia - good luck with your appointment follow up. Think you said its tomorrow? 

Eden - hope you're getting excited to kick off treatment. At this rate, you'll be the only one of us! As the girls said, the drug company were brilliant if you ring them direct and can do a quick turnaround delivery.

Eden/Michelle - can you send me the name of your acupuncturist..am thinking of using someone to perhaps bring on my AF!

On that note, my AF is now 10 days late...even resorted to a test this morning to double check and of course its negative....that suprecur incident is causing me to get mega stressed! We're supposed to be moving house in october and at this rate its going to coincide with ec....thats assuming we get that far.

Hi to everyone else...Lou, Sarah Leucine...and of course any of the 'old timers' raggy, kate, pru, carmen etc. You're my heros, as it shows its worth hanging on in there for!

Lots of love


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah and Beetle and Eden and Sam and Jackeen All

Thank you for your comments and reassurance aswell.  I agree with you that the first one is a trial and also I am irritated that they have not done any blood tests since i have been with them.  They scanned me on the 7th day (the first scan after stimming) - i never knew they could scan you any earlier.  Oh well we know for the next time.

Beetle - hope AF arrives soon - Suprecor may delay it but we will keep dancing for you    ....

Sarah - hope you get a get a positive pregnancy test that would be fantastic and cheer all of us up  I I wonder if we can get Dr Winston to look after all of us at Qm at Hammersmith 

The accupuncturist in Cobham is Janetta - she is lovely - her email is: [email protected] 

Love to all  

Michellex


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Just typed a long message to you all and lost it!  

Just to let you know I am thinking of you all and hope QM can get it right soon for someone!!   I really don't know how they can keep getting it wrong, totally baffles me.

Michelle - sorry to hear about your cycle too, I know how gutting it is.  

I am ok, booked a holiday to Menorca for next month and may be able to go for day 2 bloods next month to start the FET cycle. Been recommended a few more tests so will go for these to be able to say I gave it my all.

Love to all

Alli xx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

AF arrived this weekend. It's one of the shortest cycles I've had (32 days!).  So, I'm all set to start stimming on 22nd Aug if my scan goes well (lining thin and no cysts).

Also I started ashtanga yoga yesterday. I loved it! I don't think I'll do it whilst stimming or on 2ww though as it is really tiring!

Sarah - I also use Janetta in Cobham for accupuncture. She really is a fertility specialist and I really do rate her.

Bye for now.... Queen Mary's will get me pregnant....Queen Mary's will get me pregnant....Queen Mary's will get me pregnant....!!

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Beetle, I've heard before that you have more eggs on the first cycle.  Sorry about your MC, how do you feel about trying again?  I was 38 first cycle with a good FSH and started on 3 amps.  I think it's usual for 3.  I'm on 5 amps this time so hopefully will get  a good outcome.

Sarah L, I hope you get the go ahead on the 22nd August, I do Yoga too, I've been doing it for 4 years and it has really helped with my back pain and keeping my weight stable and of course it's so relaxing. 

SarahTM, sorry to hear about your break in, it's awful I was devastated when it happened to me, I hope you're doing okay.

MT, I know what youmena about the tests, I've never had a blood test at QMH and this is my second cycle.  Everyone else seems to have them.

Alli, I hope you're doing okay.  I'm sure your holiday will do you good.

Eden, I ran out of drugs last time and Willow delivered the next day.  Don't worry I'm sure you'll get the drugs in time.

I'm okay, look like I have a rugby ball tucked down my clothes my tummy has really blown up from the stimming.  I soooooooo hope to get some good news for me and everyone else on Wednesday otherwise we'll all have to start looking for refunds at QMH.  I was a bit anxious paying the other day when I had read all your posts.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh GIRLS 

What's going on with us  

Michelle babe I'm so sorry cos I know exactly how you feel: felt the same last week and now I'm so so ready for the consultant tomorrow!! Will let you know how I get on as I've also seen my GP today who is the best GP I've come across and talk about a few options so will see.

Alli, hope you have a great holiday in Menorca

Eden don't worry about the drugs they are brilliant: they'll deliver wherever you need.

Sarah Leucine, all the best with this new cycle, are you having prostap again?

Beetle have pm'd you hun

SarahTM hope you get to see a BFP on your test

Jackeen hope the stimming is doing well hun

[fly]                   [/fly]

Lots of love to all

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Well I don't know what to say as it would be too long to write(we were in there for nearly 1 hour!!) but here's the outcome:

They want to monitor my FSH for the next 2 months, start clomid on my next cycle(just missed it with this AF) and they will monitor me to see if I ovulate, follicles and all that!!  They don't think they've done anything wrong medically(of course they would say that!!) and that IVF isn't really for me as she thinks was a poor responder but also suggested that maybe have a laparoscopy in case of endo(why not before we started this last cycle? just in case?    )  What I've asked is for them to send my notes to my GP who will read them and see if he can recommend me to another clinic.  I've got a follow up appt on the 22nd of October with again that Miss Bevan  

I feel a lot better now that I've vented some of my anger but still very disappointed: and to make matters worst: went to give my blood this pm to be told they can't take my blood as I've had acupuncture in the last six months and they want to see a certificate from the acupuncturist that they are registered with the British something or another!!  Was so annoyed that I didn't really listen to what she was saying to me!!    So basically I can't help but feel like I've just been wasting my time in the last couple of months and that it keeps on going!!

Well on the bright side I've had a call from our sollicitor saying that we can complete our sale and the purchase of our new house on the 3rd of Septembe which at least gives me something else to focus on:like packing the whole flat and shed and outdoor toys of DD!!  Thank God I'm on leave until the 6th of September   I can't believe it's gone so quick and stressfree so far  

Sorry I've gone on and no personals  

Love to all

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Sam,

At least that's exciting news on the house... Also, just wanted to say that I've had many meetings with Dr Bevan and she is the one reason we decided to stay at QM for our next treatment. She has done several operations on my womb and I really rate and trust her. I thought long and hard about moving but in the end, didn't feel I'd get better advice from someone else. Sorry it's not worked out for you there. Any thoughts on where you would go next or are you waiting for your GP to recommend?  By the way, I've done my prostap injection already, so hopefully if things go to plan I can start stimmming this time next week.

Sarah L X


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well I am back from QM now and they have decided to cancel our IVF because they scan has only showed that 7 of the 8 follicles remain under 11mm however one has shot up to 19mm since Friday so they have recommended that I do a trigger injection tonight and my DH and I are like bunny rabbits !!! Quite interestingly they admitted without any prompting that they didn’t put me on a high enough dose !! to begin with  

So Miss B (Snr Consultant) (very matter of fact –   not sure if anyone else felt that way about her) told me to lose weight and come back in three months or so to give it another go. I am certainly not huge but I know I am a couple of stone overweight. She knows I have a problem with my heart where I cant do very strenuous exercise but made no allowances for that atall. We are of course disappointed as it is so emotional like you are all experiencing too and the fact I have taken drugs since 26 June doesn’t make me feel any better – oh well.  

Thank you all for your support and kind words, you truly made it a lot easier for me to accept what has happened to be honest and I really hope each one of you gets your dream very soon, it just means sometimes we have to be a little patient and good things comes to those who wait so they say. 

We thought we might treat ourselves to a holiday as we haven’t taken any this year and go to Istanbul for one week in October or November (my mum is from there but has lived here since being 17 hence half Turkish) and DH has never been.  I wouldn’t remember my way round Istanbul  but when I was 6 and my brother was about 12 – he used to go in a ‘Dolmus’ which is one of the big taxis which you can squeeze into with everyone else and it is really cheap, well he used to collect money for the driver.  So obviously I learned this from him and one day he couldn’t find me – to his surprise I jumped in one of these taxis on my own at 6 and started to collect money for the driver (ooops hehe) 

Eden – do you start sniffing this weekend ? My goodness you had the verbals hehe………The vitamins you mentioned Q10 are really good but I think you need to check whether you continue to take them when you have the embryo’s put back as I am not sure it is recommended to take them then but it is excellent leading unto it as it improves the blood flow (as if I am a DR). I also take DHA which can be ordered from Zita Wests website – they are recommended too. And DH takes Selenium and Zinc to help with his wrigglies (despite we were having ICSI anyway but still helps to improve the quality)..  That is so weird about what you said re:  counselling, if they are busy surely they should get someone else in to help as I thought all clinics are supposed to supply this service. Unfortunately I have found that they can be insensitive on occasions, for the last few times I have cried – or the tears have been rolling anyway and I have felt very awkward to show my emotions in front of them – I am sure this is the case for most places as they are people and not everyone has those interpersonal skills in this type of situation.

Jackeen – How is the stimming going ? Sorry your tummy has blown up like a rugby ball, it seems to happen when starting the injections, I can use my belly to rest a cup of tea on now (well near enough anyway)….

Alli – Lucky you booking a holiday to Menorca, I loved it there when I went with my brother and sister in law and family a few years ago.  We stayed in Binibecca – where are you staying do you know ? Is it your first visit there ? As I recommend for an evening out to go to Mahon harbour – they have lovely restaurants there and we also went to a crepe place there and my brother had the full monty crepe and felt sick for the rest of the week but he said it was worth it.

Sam – Is this your first IVF cycle ? I don’t understand how they can say they don’t recommend IVF for you because surely they should just put you on a higher dose next time ? There are a few other threads on here I read and one lady only produced one egg and she got pregnant and is now 7 months gone ! So there must be a chance there. 

Sarah Leucine – good luck with the stimming 

How are you both – Sarah TM and Beetle 

Love to all

Now should I sign off as me or Eden as I wrote such a long one too hehe

Michelle


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Sarah

Meant to say congratulations on the house, excellent news 

Love

michelle
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

So another sorry tale alert!..........

My scan didn't show any follicles despite being on 5 amp's of powder.  They want me to go up to 6 amp's and they'll scan agian on Friday but it's likely they'll abandon this cycle.

I pushed for why and they think I've run out of eggs as I didn't respond well last time either and got only 4 follicles and two eggs.  They didn't wan to discuss it me today.  Want to wiat until Friday and then if the cycle is abandoned I'll be able to do one more on the top dosage of drugs and that will be my lot.

I wish I could give you better news I really do, today I'd sell my soul for some eggs.  I need to get used to the propect of never being amother and it's not a nice prospect.  I should be happy that I was pregnant for 9 weeks but I'm not.  I wish I'd never been in the position to look forward and plan for a child.  I wish none of us had to go through this I really do.  Why is life so cruel!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls  

I just wanted to say I've been feeling really guilty since I've read Michelle and Jack's latest post: I know we haven't been lucky with our IVF ( Michelle and I)  Jack you've got a couple of days still and it ain't over until the fat lady sings so here's a dance for your follies hun:               my fingers and toes are crossed for you but I forgot in the last couple of weeks of whingeing on here that I'm already a mother and I tend to forget I'm lucky compare to most: so please all accept my apologies for being and sounding so selfish    DID THAT MAKE ANY SENSE?  

Michelle, it is our first IVF or rather was... and too I didn't think Miss Bevan was very people orientated: a bit cold, hardly cracked a smile(I know it's not funny being there but a caring smile would have been nice!!) Better be careful what I write(she could be reading!!) as I'm seeing her on the 22nd of October after they've monitored me on the clomid (maybe free of charge they said: I pay my taxes like everyone so not really free   ) Let us know what your plan is darling, all the best in whatever you and DH decide to do xx

Sarah L, I'm was ok was QM, you know I'm not demanding a +ve but would have been nice to go through the 2ww..  I just think that their care is not enough, they could scan you more and do more blood tests but that's my opinion.. and I think that's probably due to maybe staff shortage I don't know but I'm not going anywhere for the next 3 months or so and you never know QM might get me pregnant   Just hope that Eden and you are the next BFP that this thread needs  

Anyway, spoke to solicitor today and DH and I decided to complete on the 17 of September as it gives us more time to pack and stuff.. Had plasterer go in the house we're buying and should get my quote tomorrow, gas engineer is going in tomorrow at 2pm to test the central system and just waiting on my friend's husband(I hate that he's a friend cos you can't push to have it done!!).

Hope you are all well and I'd better go better I loose this post..

Lots of love and hugs  

Sam


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I am really sorry to hear that some of you had such a hard time with QMH. My experience is completely the opposite. They have been always helpfull and friendly I had lots of scans and blood test because I have a history of over stimulating. 

All I can say is good luck to everyone and it took me 4 times to get pregnant and I thought it would never happen for me and my DP.

Michelle,
Sorry to hear that your cycle ended because of a mistake but at least they did admit to it.

Sam,
Good luck with the new house! We just moved and although we put on every box with kind of stuff is in it we still can't find a thing! So far I have lost a shirt, trousers and a cable from our camera! There must be a big whole in this house where it all disappears into 



Jackeen,
I really hope that that your follies grow by Friday! Here is a little follies dance for you
            


Hi to everyone else!  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thnaks for all your good wishes, I'm having some twinges tonight so hopefully soemthign good is happening.  I always had good things to say about QMH before now, I just wanted them to talk to me yesterday about what could happen now and wouldn't.

I'm hoping for a miracle!


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Thnaks for your good wishes, I had my scan this morning and there was no change.  So my cycle has been abandoned.  You all know how I feel as I know you've all experienced it in the past to get you here today.

My world has collapsed around me yet again and I don't actually think I've the strength to go any further. My life has revolved around having a baby for 3 solid years now.  I've had to tread on eggshells around my DP as he didn't want to do it and I was terrified he'd walk away at any moment.  This has been everything to me and knowing that it's never going to happen is the cruelest thing.  I wish I could turn the clock back and start sooner.  I hate my DP for making me stall it for so many years that now it's impossible.  While he was being stubborn my eggs were running out and I was hoping all that time that he'd do this one thing for me to make me be a mother.  He was cruel to me when I was pregnant and admonished me for making him be a father again when he didn't want to be.  I kept hoping he'd change his mind but he didn't.  He said he felt sorry for me when I miscarried but not for himself.  He didn't come to my scan today as he was tired and jet lagged!  He cancelled our weekend plans yesterday as his son's got his A level results and he wants to celebrate with him not support me through this agonsiisng time.  I don't feel it's wrong to blame him now for the fact that I'll never be a mother.  I blame myself to for wanting to bring a baby up alone knowing it's father never wanted it.  

I don't why I'm posting this here proberbly as I've had to hide this from  the world up until now as I didn't want anyone to feel sorry for me or my stupid choices.  I feel ashamed for all I've done in my quest and for the fact that all I want is for my DP to tell me it's going to be okay and this time it's not.


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Jackeen, did they say if there was any other route you could try for children?  Would your DP support you through other options?  Even adoption?  I know I will go that route if IVF doesn't work.... Please try and look ahead as it is a desperately sad situation and the only thing you can do, to help you feel better, is to think of how you can be happy in the future and what you need to do...  xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Only a quickie 'cos I'm busy today.  

Jack I'm so so sorry to hear your sad news.  As Sarah L said you need to find something positive to focus on and if you need some help then I would insist on speaking with a counsellor with QM or go to your GP.  This is too big and upsetting for you to get through on your own.

Eden - great news on your settlement.  We had a loss adjustor round yesterday and have been told that they are going to cover us even though we left a back upstairs window open - hopefully we'll have everything replaced within the next couple of weeks which was nice birthday news for me!

Had a lovely day yesterday.  DH spoiled me with a gorgeous Tiffany bangle and then took me to see the new Harry Potter at the IMAX cinema (wow!) before going for a superb meal at the OXO Tower.  I am now doing little sun dances trying to stop it raining for my Tropical Garden Party tomorrow night!  Get back to my healthy eating regime on Monday!

Still no sign of AF which is now nearly 2 weeks late - any sign of yours Beetle?

Sorry for the lack of personals but must dash.

Have a great weekend everybody.

Sarah
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Eden - That must have taken you some time to get 100 CDs! My down reging has gone well so far. No headaches but I am pretty emotional.  I start stimming Wednesday if the baseline scan is OK. I've got my 'box of tricks' ready and waiting.  This is my third go, but I'm still not used to the injections. I always have a spot of bother opening the liquid bottles!! I'm supposed to be at the Eng v Germany footie match this weds, but don't think I'll go as I'm worried about doing the injections so late when I get home. Think I'll stress about it, if I'm at the game...

Sarah


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls 

How is everybody? We're fine and now very much looking forward to moving into our new home which as I think I've said should be on or around the 17th of Sept.

Jackeen, babe my heart bleeds for you darling I don't really know what to say to you as I've only just recently gone through the same as you... you just have to keep PMA if at all possible and try and speak to your DP and explain to him how you feel. Men are strange creatures and they find it very difficult to open up and express their feelings like we do. I just wish you all the best and 

Hi Carmen how you feeling hun? Starting to get big now I bet 

Eden I bet you're very excited now not long hey?

SarahTM, Hope  turns up soon: when you don't want her she shows no probs, when you do want her she hides: typical 

Sarah L:glad to see downreg is going well: I thought the prostap was much better and you kind of forget you're actually going through IVF as you don't have anything to do until you start stimming: do you know your dosage already? Everything is crosssed for you hun xx

 to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Love and hugs

Sam  

[fly]P.S:                  [/fly]


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Jackeen,
I am so sorry to hear all this hun. Its hard when your DP is not supporting you. I will be thinking of you and hope that you can work it out somehow. 

Eden,
That whole box is a bit shocking, but I never found it too bad. Only thing I had was during DR is headaches.. but they stopped as soon as I started on the injections.

Sarah,
Here is a little AF dance
[fly]              [/fly]

Sam,
I am indeed starting to grow! People at work keep bringing me muffins and sweets .. really nice of them but I don't really think I need that much food . Hope you are doing fine with your new house.

Lou,
How are you doing hun?

Hi to everyone else 

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls  

Sorry I've not posted in a while. Have been catching up on things going on on here, plus I have some news..... more later... 

Carmen, great to hear from you again, and that you're still around, how many weeks are you now? Bet that bump is gorgeous!  

Sam, congrats on the house move... sounds like it's all going according to plan. I am so sorry to hear your tx was cancelled, my heart goes out to you... oh by the way, look at you with your bubbles! What's going on, you been visited by the bubble monster?   

Eden, good luck on starting your sniffing.... and may your side effects be minimal!!! I was petrified when I got my first box of tricks, didn't expect it to be so big! I had a panic just checking the delivery note!! 

Sarah TM, sounds like you were spoilt rotten, Would love to go to the Oxo tower, very jealous! Just looking out of the window I'm guessing your tropical garden party might be a tropical indoor party...... hope you still have a good time though! Hope the witch arrives for you soon and you can get on with it!

Sarah L, good luck for the baseline scan...

Jack, I am so so sorry,I read your post with tears in my eyes, you sound so desperate. Like they say, try and talk to the QM counsellor if you can. Look after yourself, and I hope your DP can find it in himself to sympathise with you and show some support at this difficult time. Thinking of you, but can't find the words to say to comfort you.   

Michelle I'm sorry to hear your bad news as well. QM girls seem to have had an unusual run of bad luck at the moment. Enjoy your holiday! It's amazing the good a holiday can do after disappointment with tx..  

Beetle how are you? Any sign of AF yet? 

Hi Alli, hope you're okay? and hello to anybody else I've missed, Kate, Raggy, Jen, Pri, Olivia and the old timers, if you're out there?? 

Well as you know we went off to Sardinia days after my AF arrived. We promised ourselves we would not think about ttc for the whole 2 weeks, and we didn't (well not much anyway). We did all the forbidden things, we even managed 'normal' sex without thinking we have to do it now because.... in fact I had no idea what day of the week it was most of the time we were that chilled, never mind where I was in my cycle. I left my thermometer at home, and my OPK. I almost forgot my folic acid some days. Anyway, my cycles are really short, and I start spotting around day 20 usually, or earlier, which made me think I have a luteal phase defect. I'd got myself all worked up to ringing the dr and QM when I got back to investigate, as we felt no point doing another tx if it keeps going wrong 9 days into the 2ww.  
Anyway (get to the point woman)!!! By Monday, day 29, I was definitely late. Couldn't concentrate at work, so bought a test (didn't even have one in the house, and in the past when I buy one it's a sure thing AF will turn up) Well can you believe it, we've only gone and done it au naturel!!!!   Still paying off the QM cycle!!! I am going to be one of those annoying people that everybody will use as an example (as many have done to me). Oh why don't you forget about ttc, go on holiday and relax and it will all happen for you!!!!! Well there you go, it does work for some people, AND I managed to achieve my goal of getting pg before my 40th which is next month.   I was almost going to give up after 40! Anyway, I am now permanently paranoid, so is DH now he's got his nose out of the whisky bottle (for the shock you know). Every time I go to the loo I'm knicker checking. I've done 5 tests, all very definitely BFP..... I am not going to relax for the next 9 months!!! Anyway, I'm going to go and put my feet up as feeling knackered already.. White knickers for me for the next 9 months!!!!!

Will catch up again soon

Lots of love
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

WOW LOU here's one for you babe(it will cost you more bubbles  )


                                                                                    
I'm so happy for you darling I haven't stopped smiling it's great news I bet the odd   and   (instead of  ) helped  : right I'm off to book a holiday now: did you say you went to Sardinia?  

Lots of love,

Sam   

P.S: I've sent you more bubbles (and I don't think I have enough bubbles!


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lou!!!!!!!! OMG! 

Woman I was reading your post with tears in my eyes! That is brilliant news ! I am really happy for you! Just told my DP and we are both really happy for you and your DH! 

         
             

Sam,
I think we should send everyone to Sardina LoL !!

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Dear Lou,

I'm so happy for you.  Congratulations.


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Lou - amazing news!!      Think I should change my holiday to Sardinia   Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy, enjoy! You really deserve it! 

Love Alli xxxx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Lou, 
Finall got around to catching up on the thread (and what a lot has been going on!!!) I am sooooooooooooooooooo happy to hear your news - well done (if that's the right expression!!) Have to go - am off to book a holiday to Sardinia!!
Congratulations am so so delighted for you                  

Love Daffodil xxxx

PS Hello to all the other lovely Roehampton girls - so much going on but when I have caught up will post personals I promise. Am sending a big   to all of you xx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Lou - That is just so amazing!!!!!!!!!  I bet you can't stop  ! Many many many big fat congratulations!

To everyone else - not sure if there has been anything on FF website, but in this week's Grazia magazine there was a brief news item on 'Bespoke IVF'. Apparently from September there will be an 'IVF drug calculator' available on NHS and private (but only if under 35). It takes into account your hormone levels etc and calculates the exact drug dosage you need. They say it's improving success rates from 28% to 40%.....


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

HOORAY HOORAY HOORAY!!  Some good news on this thread at last!  Massive congratulations Lou.  See you all in Sardinia girls!!  

My tropical party turned in to a tropical rainstorm party!!  Had quite a laugh  though - half the guests cried off but we sat under soggy gazebos with about 25 guests and drank extremely strong punch!  Gonna get back on the straight and narrow now and hope that AF arrives soon (now more than 2 weeks late).

Sorry for the lack of personals but work calls - will catch up soon. 

love to all

Sarah 
x


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hiya Lou

Wishing you congratulations !!! Like everyone else said it is due on this board - well done !!! I am so pleased for you      

Love to everyone too !! Will try to catch up this week 

Lots of love

Michelle
xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks to all of you for your congrats and kind words.     Funny how Sardinia's very popular all of a sudden!!!  Still feeling shellshocked and can't believe it, so much so I've done loads of tests    cos I'm still expecting it to all go wrong, I know I know I must be positive, but after trying so hard for so long, and having it go wrong last time too, I'm sorry, it's hard not to be paranoid. Shut up, I know!!! I'm very lucky so I'll shut up!!! Sorry, too much me!!!!   

Sam, wow!  I blew you some more bubbles.... like you need them at the moment!! Funnily enough, the bookings are flying in for Sardinia!! How's it going with the house and everything? are you still on the wagon re smoking?

Ah Sarah T, sorry your party was a bit wet! Least you had a good time even though the light weights cried off with the weather! Hope AF arrives soon! 

Daffodil, good to hear from you again,what's happening with you?

Alli, is it Greece you're going to? 

Eden are you downregging now?

Hi to everybody else, Carmen, Michelle, Sarah, L Jack and of course the oldies, Kate, Jen, Raggy, Pri and Olivia. 

Must go, time for dinner.

Love
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Lou, hun try and enjoy being pregnant it doesn't last long and make sure your DH and waiting on you hands and feet   as I said it only lasts 9 months    Suddenly the prices to Sardinia have rocketed it must be from all the bookings from the QM's girls thread rushing to book  .  I'm still not smoking: 6 weeks today and a girl can never have enough bubbles so have blown you some more  

Eden, I bet you can't wait to start sniffing and finally get on the boat of IVF, good luck

Sarah L not long now till downreg wishing you all the best

Michelle, Jack,SarahTM hope you girls are ok  

Daffodil what you up to these days? Have you decided on your next step?


I'm going to see my GP again tomorrow to tell him about what QM said and the clomid etc... was looking at the LIster's website last night and it sounds quite good and treat a lot of women with high 
FSH like me so will have words tomorrow and see what he says. Anyone knows anything about?  I've also been taking chinese meds and agnus cactus to try and lower that silly FSH of mine and I don't know what it is but I haven't been able to keep my hands off DH lately:   he thinks Christmas has come early!   (Even dreamt of Shaun from Eastenders the other morning!!) Sorry TMI....

Hope everybody else is well

Sending loads of   your way

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls

Best news EVER about Lou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooooooooooooooo fab!!!!
We're in there with you hun!!!!!!!!!!!

Jack...sooo sorry to hear whats happened. Like the guy say, def worth getting the QM counsellor to help you. A friend of mine who has had a tough time with IVF in Belfast swears by her councellor..she even goes as far as saying its helped her hold her marriage together.....and dont give up hope yet....all sorts of other clever options...

Samia...good to hear you are doing ok. Re your question on the Lister...we have started to think of using them if this cycle doesnt work. They have free open evenings on the first mon of each month. We went to the one in August and it was v impressive. They have 6-7 consultants there all of whom specialise in some issue with IVF.... so I reckon its a good place for some of us to maybe go! They seemed very friendly..and are the biggest place in the country!

SarahTM...hang on in there for the AF....(or could there be a chance its not coming at all?!?!?!?!)

Eden...glad the drugs have arrived. Have you started yet?

Carmen ..good to hear from you and so excited you are getting bigger and doing ok. It gives me so much confidence knowing you girls are out there where QM fertility has worked!

My AF has finally arrived!!! YIPPEE!! Cant believe I am so excited to get it at last!! Ended up tearing my hair out so went to my local acupuncturist to ask her to bring it on!!! And with the help of needles and some electodes 12 hours later there it was! Not sure if its acu or psychological but either way, am now feeling much better! So am now booked in for prostap on 6th sept with ec in early oct. So if any of you are out there going at the same time, shout and we can be buddies!

Have contacted Jeanetta the acupuncturist for ivf that some of you said was good. Even though she's a bit of a trek for me, she looks good and experienced and think I am going to use her through my cycle. Any top tips from anyone?

Michelle/Daffodil..good to hear from you again...what are you up to?

Huge hello to everyone else..Raggy, Kate, Sarah L and everyone else.

Off to body tone at the gym now!!! Trying to cram it in before the drugs start!

Lots of love

Me


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Beetle - I went to see Jeanetta for accupuncture last night. She's worth the trip and I think it's helping to make my periods less painful and shorter cyles. Hopefully it will help my IVF treatment too!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Sam, good on you for the giving up smoking!! If you can do that you can do anything! My Chinese Dr told me about a woman she treated who had a high FSH level, and had had a couple of IVF cycles and failed, but, and I can't remember if she came back and told the Dr she got pg naturally or if the Chinese Dr got her pg with her tx.....she's told me so many stories of cases I find it hard to remember what's what.   Either way I'm convinced it really helps. Hey, glad you're enjoying your bedroom activities with DH, I think when you're ttc,   I don't think you ever switch off from it, and I'm sure it takes its toll.... so get stuck in there!!!! By the way, like Beetle, I was looking at the Lister as my next step (hopefully won't be necessary now!) Try and book in for an open evening. good luck at the GP!

Beetle, again, I'm convinced Chinese Drs and acupuncture can work wonders, as you say sometimes it might only be psychological, but who cares if it is? When I saw Jen the other night, she says she's going on a course for acupuncture in fertility next month (she's a phsyio so she already does a bit of acu for pain relief) Sounds really interesting! Wonder if she wants any guinea pigs!!! 

Sarah L, good luck with Jeanetta, hope it works for you!

Starting to feel a bit nauseous now. Not sure what to do tomorrow as it's our wedding anniversary, and DH wants to take me to a nice restaurant (see he's so well trained!) but hoping it's not going to be a complete waste of time for me! I'm sure it won't, but he's going to want wine and feel guilty if I don't have any...... ohhhhh! Could be worse, it's my 40th next month, how am I going to get round that one without drinking.... (without the world suspecting!!) Got an appointment with my GP tomorrow to tell her - can't wait, she's been rooting for me for 6 years, I can't wait to see her face. She's probably heard from QM by now that it failed, so she'll be ready with the tissues I think!! Surprise!!

Anyway, feeling really knackered so will bugger off for now.
Hi to everybody else!

Love
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Well, I'll now be officially a clomid chick so don't know if I'll still be aloud to write on here  

Saw GP today, I will now be taking clomid on my next cycle 100mg for 5 days from day 2 of my next cycle for 3 months with QM monitoring me.  Then I have a follow up appt with Miss Bevan on the 22nd of October (oh so yes I can still stay on this thread!!  ) then GP said if nothing he would recommend a 3-4 months break and then another 3 months of clomid.  Also in the meantime he's waiting for my notes from QM and I've told him I might be interested in the Lister: he said they are good but a bit more expensive than QM: oh well we'll have to speak to the father-in-law to see if he can help.   Anyone has any idea of their prices??

Solicitor has also rung today to see if we now want to complete on the 19th of September as the people buying our place can't do the 17th: an extra 2 days to pack and clean!!

Well sorry for no personals today but did some yesterday so not a lot has changed since(same as my bubbles  : not that I'm begging or anything  )

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Sam, that's good news, so it ain't over yet. 

Re Lister, email them, or ring them, they sent me an info pack out within a couple of days. Yes everywhere is more expensive than QM, but not as expensive as ARGC

Have blown bubbless.....


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Lou,

Thanks for that will call the Lister tomorrow and try and get a pack from them.  I hope clomid can now work miracle for me and give Aaliyah the sibling she keeps nagging me for  

Love 

Sam

Have blown bubbles back


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Not good news from me today. My baseline scan showed some fluid and what looked like endometrial tissue sticking out.  This could be some womb lining that is yet to shed or a polyp (small tumour). They are going to scan me again next week to see if it disappears. Hopefully it is just womb lining and as I am still spotting, it will go away. But, if it is a polyp, then it will mean that I need a hysteroscopy.  This woud obviously mean cancelling the IVF cylce and having a minor operation, waiting a few months to heal and then starting the whole process again.  I'm kind of used to bad news, so no tears and I'm just hoping things will improve next week...

PS.  About the Lister. I know that the basic treatment costs £2950 and then you have to add on the cost of your drugs and any extra scans or blood tests. I'm guessing that it would make it about £1500 -£2000 more than QM.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sarah Leucine,  

I'm so sorry babe to hear that but try and keep PMA if you can.  Why are they waiting so long to scan you: could they not do it on Friday and then again Monday to see what's going on?  Hopefully it's nothing to worry about: just a little lining of the womb tha hasn't fallen down yet  .

Regarding the Lister, I paid just under £3000 to QM and then just under £1000 for my drugs do you still think I would be looking at adding £2000 on top?  Need to call them you reminded me...  

Hope you hang in there hun and wishing you loads of luck.         


Sam


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Sarah - I guess QM is different but in my first ICSI I had a hysteroscopy the day before I started stimming as they found I had a bicornuate uterus in one of my scans. They did it and then I started stimming the same day and the ARGC actually recommend one just before a cycle as it means that they get a chance to clean out old blood etc. As far as I know you do not really need to recover from it, although I guess if you have a polyp it may be different. In fact they've recommended one just before my FET which I'm going to go for as they really feel it helps you get pg and it did in my first ICSI. 

Hope you can get going soon!

Sam - heard very good things about the Lister! Good luck!

Alli xxx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there.

Alli - I sort of had a bicornate uterus. I had a wall that completely divided my womb all the way to my cervix, giving me two wombs! They had to cut it out to make one (ouch!). I know at the time I also had fibroids and polyps so hopefully they're not back. It's really encouraging to hear that your hysceroscopy didn't prevent you from stimming straight away. That's cheered me up.

Sam - The Lister publishes their costs on the website, so you can sort of add up what you think you'll need. Last time I hyperstimulated and I must have had about 10 or so blood tests which would have really bumped up the cost at the Lister, but at QM they are all included. So, I guess the cost will vary based on how many scans and blood tests etc. Have a look at the below link:

http://www.ivf.org.uk/CustomPage.asp?guidCustomContentID=F46951FB-2219-11D5-81FA-00508B1249D5

Beetle - glad AF has arrived! 6 Sept will come in no time and then it's all systems go! I've carried on doing yoga even on the prostap, but if I get to start stimming I'll stop.

Bye for now.

Sarah L

/links


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Long time no heard, I hope you're all well.  We've just had a lovely week-end and hope that tomorrow(monday)will be as nice.  Still not smoking  .

Lou how you feeling hun?

Eden: ? (I don't dare say anything:just in case of the bad mood  )

SarahLeucine: how are you? Have you had another scan babe?

Carmen: are you coping with the heat?

Beetle where at you at with tx?

Well nothing new with us, just a lot of   and a few   might as well tried and do it au naturel before starting the clomid which I now have in my bathroom cabinet!  

Hi to everybody I forgot

Love,


Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry have been absent for a little while! I'm still here! Just haven't got round to logging on!  

Sam, yeah, great weekend, just chilling out really, going for long walks.... dh has been doing diy today and hoovering (don't think he realised what a workout hoovering is!! Let's hope he keeps it up!!)  So impressed with you for not smoking still.... wow if it was me with all the stress you've been through lately I'd have started again I'm sure of it. (been an ex for too long now though!) When do you start on the clomid? Have you tried it before?

Ah Eden I hope you're not feeling so bad now..... hope you got a chance to top up the tan this weekend.... been gorgeous! My tan's just about gone now.... dh's legs are pretty brown still though, not sure how the sun gets to them as they're that hairy! 

Sarah L, what's happening with you now? Hope it's just the womb lining and not a polyp..... what's with this run of bad luck on this thread,?!

How are you Alli? 

Hi to Michelle, Sarah TM, Jack, Carmen, Beetle and everybody else out there. I hope you're all out there enjoying the sunshine while we can!

Well, I'm feelng fine at the mo, apart from still being paranoid. My gp suggested I rang QM to see if they might do me an early scan to put my mind at rest, and Katie rang me to say that although they're not supposed to, they would, which is great, so I'm off for one next Monday at high noon. Apart from paranoia, my boobs are like balloons (fabulous cleavage girls!) and I keep having waves of being knackered, not much else (which makes me more paranoid!!!) Still checking the pants 20 times a day!! My gp gave me some more bum bullets because I was worried about progesterone, and she said they won't do any harm, so shoving those up every night! 

Well, I'll be off for now, as DH is knackered by his burst of housework and wants to go for a walk (via a pub no doubt) while the sun is still shining!

Bye for now
Love
Lou
xxxx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Lou Demi - glad that QM can scan you early.  Are you making sure that you're taking it easy?

Sam - any news on the Lister? When I was on clomid it made me crazy for  ! I think my DH got abit worried about me!!

Eden - glad down regging is going well. Two weeks will come in no time.

As for me, I'm off to be re-scanned tomorrow morning, so they can decide if it is a polyp or not and whether I can stim or need an operation.  The bleeding has stopped so I feel alittle more hopeful that it doesn't have to be a polyp.  This weekend, we had a big bbq and decided to have serveral  .  We'd been on such a detox recently and now that things aren't looking so good, we just had to have a bit of fun!

So, hopefully I can report back with     news tomorrow!

Sarah Leucine


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah Leucine,

Babe wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and sending you loads and loads of  

Here's a litlle luck dance: 

                

Take care for now.

Lots of love

Sam   

P.S: No news on the Lister(been busy packing the house but will call them today, regarding the clomid I don't need to be more   mad than I already am!! The only thing I think of these days is  (Even dreamt of my chinese doc the other morning: surely the chinese meds I'm taking!!)


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Sam - thanks for the luck dance.  I had my scan this morning and the tissue seemed to have disappeared, so no polyp and I can start injecting tonight!!!

Sarah L


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sarah Leucine

 I'm so happy for you that the scan went well I've got everything crossed for you and good luck with the injections tonight hun.

Love to all,

Sam   

P.S: will blow bubbles for you Sarah L for the injections.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls


Just a quick one to see if everybody's well as it's a little while since I've heard from anybody: myself not feeling too good: I think I've caught a bug from DD which is making me feel very nauseaus and my stomach really hurt   Still not smoking   and moving home very soon:the 19th if everything's ok  
Hope Eden is not suffering a headaches too much, SarahLeucine: how are the stimms? And Lou, how you feeling?
Sorry it's short but need to go as not feeling great


Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry for not being around, it's gone a bit quiet,hope everybody is okay?! 

Sam, awww sorry to hear you've got a bug.... I think there's one going around, at least, I had Thursday off work as I was tied to the loo (tmi sorry!) and that's what people told me when I went back. Not sure if the nausea is m/s or not, it comes and goes. Hey at least you're still not smoking. Have you started packing yet? By the way, I think Aaliyah is a lovely name, not heard of it before....and she's so cute! How're you feeling on the clomid? Still randy?!!! 

Sarah L I'm so glad your scan was okay and you've started stimming at last. How's it going, you feeling okay?  

Eden, how's it going? Dying to know, have you had a scan yet?  

How's everybody else, you all still out there?

I've had a bit of a roller coaster this week. We had a great weekend, then Tuesday I woke up and my boobs were much less sore (or was I imagining it??) so I spent the entire day feeling even more paranoid (does this paranoia ever end? ). This is what happened last time when I had my missed m/c so I went and got a test.... was still BFP. DH was really worried all day because I was sounding so negative. Felt better after test though!! The bum bullets have a side effect..... the squits apparantly!!  (TMI) So when I should be expecting the joys of constipation it's quite the opposite. I felt so rough Wed night and very nauseous Thursday I couldn't go to work and could barely move all day, never mind eat anything. Went to work yesterday, still feeling rough, and shock horror found brown spotting.   Not much, but of course I was distraught! DH came and got me from work, and we bought a test on the way home, fearing the worst, I could barely look, but it's still BFP...... I talked to my mum and she put my mind at rest saying the same happened to her for about 4 months, and having read on FF about it too, I feel better..... red spotting not good, brown normal, apparantly.... but still scarey. We were going to go to the hospital this morning (St Georges have an early pg clinic), but there was no more spotting and so decided not to as have scan on Monday with QM. My boobs are still not sore though, so don't know what's happened there..... have to put it to the back of my mind, I must stop wondering how long the pg hormone stays in your body after things go wrong......
Anyway,  enough of me rambling on...... we're going to a lovely pub for lunch tomorrow for a friend's birthday... I volunteered to drive, as have not told them yet. Hope my appetite comes back or they'll be wondering what's  up with me! DH wants to keep it quiet a bit longer.

Sorry for the me post.... but it's better if I write it down I think.... get it off my chest!!

Must go...... !

Love
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Lou and everybody,

I don't know what it is I've got but OMG it hurts my belly: I could only compare the pain as when I miscarried at the beginning of the year:not as painful but it was churning(sorry TMI but I can't explain it any other ways) Just got up 20 minutes ago after sleeping from about 2.30 pm even Aaliyah joined in which I will regret in a couple of hours as she won't want to go back at 8 pm will she?  Thanks Lou for the compliment on her name: it took me 8 months to come up with it: I used to be an air-hostess so love flying and also loved(still do) the singer Aaliyah: one night we were watching a film she was in and it just clicked: I wanted the name  . I didn't have one for boys so was lucky she was a girl when she came  .  Reg the clomid, have not yet started it, should be next week-end if AF shows up on time!!  Try and stay positive about being pregnant: I bled with Aaliyah at around 8 weeks and  when I went to see doc he said it's normal for somebody who has never been pregnant   He said the body doesn't know what's happening so it thinks it's time for a period: hence the brown stuff(old blood) so not to worry  
I've also had a lovely day on thursday: sent Dd to mil for the day:started with manicure & pedicure, then acupuncture then went shopping for a wedding present we had on Friday, and then finished the day with having my haircut!! Even went and had dinner at the in-laws!  Just a lovely pampering day!!!  Then yesterday had a champagne breakfast at the couple who were getting married at Wandsworth registry office: people were looking at us funny in Sainsbury afterwards: just staring.  I said to a woman who was staring at us:"We've been to a wedding, don't worry we don't dress like this every friday afternoon  "  Another lady was laughing cos she knew: she's spoken to my friend commenting on how lovely Aaliyah looked (will put pic on soon)
And then I wake up at 6.30 am felling s**t!!

Oh well I've rambled on enough leave some space for everybody else    

take care all and lot of love

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been around for a while.  I've been waiting (very impatiently) for AF to show - am now 4 weeks and a day late and STILL no sign.  Unfortunately no matter how many tests I take I still can't make that second line come up so there's no chance of a miracle!

Spoke to QM who told me to give it another week or two and then come in for a scan if it's still not arrived.

So it's the waiting game for me.

Eden, keeping everything crossed for you that Wednesday will bring fab news with no hitches
Sam, hope you're feeling better?
Lou, hope the paranoia passes and you can enjoy your pregnancy
Sarah, hope the injections are going well 
Beetle, good luck for the 6th.  Let us know how it goes and whether it hurts?!
Michelle, hope all OK

Take care everyone and speak soon.

Sarah
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Nice to hear from you girls, I thought I might have scared you all off with my bug . Well I'm a bit better: my stomach is still churning(no other word to explain it; but I'm keeping everything down so can only be good!!) I now have a sore throat (don't like them ) but apart from that I'm ok: back at work this thursday after 3 weeks off and I'm not looking forward to it somehow!! 

Eden: everthing's crossed for you hun and I hope the pain you're feeling in your ovary is nothing to worry about. Let us know how you get on. Best of luck for wednesday. 

Lou are you feet up? Drinking loads of water and just relaxing? GOOD!! 

SarahLeucine, sending you all the luck for your baseline scan, will be thinking of you babe 

Michelle how are you hun? 

Jack, hope you are feeling a tiny bit better thinking of you. 

SarahTM, little AF dance coming your way:

[fly]               [/fly]

Beetle remind me what's happening on the 6th? Good luck with whatever it is 

Lots of love to all and hello to anyone I've missed 

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

P.S: SarahTM: sent you a few bubbles (so they are 77) for the good luck!   

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Well I had an early scan today (day 6 of injections). So far so good but they said it's difficult to tell how many follicles I'll develop. I'lll guess I'll just have to wait til Wednesday til they have a better idea.

I'm feeling fine so far. Just having a nightmare with work.  Got the boss from hell, who is now questioning whether I can have leave next week for IVF and is putting me through an 'investigation meeting' as he reckons a client has complained about me.  Just what I need right now!  The 'c' word has sprung to mind a lot when thinking about him.

Lou - did you have a scan today at QM?

Eden - when is your baseline scan? Is it Wednesday? I'll be in for a scan at 9.15

Sam - how are you feeling now?

Sarah TM - sorry to hear about no AF. Hopefully this week it'll come..

Sam - I used to be a big Aaliyah fan in my young days! It's a lovely name!

Must go and inject now!

Sarah


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Sarah, it took us nearly 8 months of argueing to find it: just watched a film with her in it "Queen of the Damned" I thinkit was and I thought:"Yes I like her music, she can act and she's very pretty, so if I have a girl she'll be an Aaliyah, so that's the story in short really!!  

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone.

Hope you are all ok and hanging on in there. Things have definitely got very quiet on this thread so I hope things are ok with everyone!

Eden  - good luck for your scan ...think its tomorrow.

Sarah TM  -really sorry to hear your AF hasnt arrived yet. The trick for me was I think acupunture! I was 3 weeks late and went to see my local lady and asked her to 'bring it on' and 4 hours later I was dancing around with AF!! Wierd I know. And probably psycho related but it did make me feel better.

Sarah Leucine - have all my fingers and toes crossed for you that the good old follies continue growing after your day 6 scan. Hang on in there, ignore your boss and things will hopefully will be fine. We need some good news and someone going through EC on this thread.Its been ages!

Lou - I feel for you totally hun. If I get preggers (IF!) I will be exactly the same given we had a miscarriage. I have heard tho from loads of people that brown spotting is ok. And if it makes you feel any better, at the start of my miscarriage it was definitely very red bright blood not brown! Sorry for gorey details! Did you have your scan with QM? Was it far enough to hear a heartbeat? Really interested in you saying St GEorge's do an early preg clinic...IF i get to that stage will def be asking you more.

Samia - sorry to hear you have not been so well. Dont rush back to work too soon!

As for me, have my long awaited prostap jab on Thursday. Will let you know the gorey details if there are any! I'm still really happy i have dates in the diary and a plan ahead! We've also just exchanged on our house purchase which had been dragging on for over 5 months and it looks like the completion date will be long after et thank god! Trying to reduce stress!

Off on hols after my jab to France...get back the day before baseline scan ...so hopefully the holiday will relax me and the menopause symptons wont affect things too much! So it will mean I wont be on this site much.

Hi to everyone I've missed and hang on in there girls. 

Love me x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your messages of support through my paranoia. It made me feel much better, and I read up loads on FF about brown spotting, and my mum said the same, so on Saturday morning, we decided not to bother going to the early pg unit, so I relaxed and enjoyed the weekend, and then had the scan yesterday. Julie scanned me, and she had real trouble finding anything, she found a sac which looked about 4 wks in size, but no sign of any heartbeat.   She tried and tried then got the dr to try (don't remember her name, the nice Indian lady) and she more or less confirmed what Julie said. It looks like it's not a viable pregnancy and that the sac is probably empty. I told them I'd done a positive BFP that morning, but they said it stays in your system for about 2 weeks. They want me to go back on Monday for another, to see if anything has changed, just in case.... but they are not hopeful, and really it's just to see if they need to book me in for an ERPC. We are devastated, but at the moment I feel strangely numb. I had to put a brave face on and go back to the office, so had to try and hold it together, which I did, god knows how. On the plus side though, I can get paralytic on my 40th birthday!!! I had wine last night, but can't say I enjoyed it. I don't think it's sunk in yet and probably won't until next Monday. Just don't know what to do next. Anyway, enough of me...

Beetle, have a lovely time in France, where are you going? Chill out and enjoy, are you going to abstain from everything or are you going to have a blast!? Excellent news about the house exchange too. New house, new baby.... who knows....!

Sarah L don't let them get you down! You don't need the stress now. Did you tell them what the leave was for? 

Sam, glad you're feeling better. My dodgy tummy was almost certainly a bug, and not m/s! although I was hoping!! I bet you have a few stories to tell about being an air-hostess.... have you read Air Babylon? It's really good bearing in mind it's based on true stories. Bit scarey though!!!! Especially when you get a dead passenger!!!!

Sarah TM, I'll do an AF dance for you. Nothing more frustrating than waiting for the witch when the rest of the time you don't want it!!!

Eden, I'm keeping everything crossed for you for Wednesday! 

Hi to everybody else, and I'm sorry to bring the mood down on here.

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Lou

I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you and like Eden said if you can conceive naturally then who knows what might happen.

Take care of yourself and we're here whenever you need a chat.   

lots of love

Sarah
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

oh Lou Babe    don't know what to say cos I know exactly how you feel: before I had my misc at the beginning of the year I didn't know it was possible to go from such a high to such a low: not nice   : the only thing I will say is don't give up(you've just done it you can do it again ) and go back to   as soon as you can as they say that you're a lot more fertile after a misc! Don't ask me why that's what i've been told.  My gp had sais wait until your next period but then QM told me not to bother and just go for it!! So you go girl.  

Thinking of you and DH, take care,

Lots of love and a big  

Sam   

P.S: hi everybody


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Lou, 
I'm so sorry to read your news - what can I say except that I am thinking of you and DH. Try and take some time out for yourselves. 
Thinking of you both and sending big  
Daffodil xxx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Lou - I'm so sorry. This does prove that it can happen to you naturally. I'm just sad that it didn't work out this time.  I hope you are managing to stay strong through such an awful time.

Eden- are you at QM today?

Beetle - good luck with prostap tomorrow and have a lovely hols.

I can't say online for long, so must dash. I had my scan today (day  and there were about 24 follicles, but most of them were very small. They reckon I had about 10 which might go on to be the right size that might contain an egg, so fingers crossed!  My E2 level was a bit high on my first blood test, so they've done another blood test just to check that I don't hyper stimulate.  I go back on Friday..

Take care everyone.

Sarah L


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah L

That's brilliant news   , will be thinking of you on Friday hun, good luck

Hi everyone,

Love

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Another brilliant news: it was about time too!!   Well all the best with the stimms Eden: how many are you on? Hope they're not too painful   I remember mine being very stingy if that makes any sense  .  Got a persona monitor today(from a FF girl)  ready for AF anytime in the next couple of days to start clomid.  Will let you all know how I get on.

Hope you're all well: not looking forward to tomorrow as I'm back at work after 3 weeks off  : will get my mind off things I guess!

Bye for now 

Love all

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh blimey.

Lou - gutted to read your email. Not sure if you do want any thing to cheer you up...but when I had my 6 week scan at QM during the last cycle of IVF, they got the date wrong. They scanned me, couldnt see any heartbeat, told me all there was was a sac. Then they looked at dates and realised I was in there one week too early. Sure enough, week after there was a heartbeat. So may sound stupid, but dont loose all hope for next week. You never know.

Sarah - huge congrats on your number of follies! Really glad to hear they are taking blood tests as well as scanning. Is that cos you asked, or cos you've got so many follies? Know they dont do it normally.

Eden - congrats on getting off to the races so to speak! Good luck with the jabs!

Samia - hope the kit works and you can get stuck in too!

I had my jab first thing this morning. Big thing in the stomach! Might be able to get some sympathy from DH as stomach has now gone blue! Hopefully side effects wont be too bad as I've got a big day tomorrw. Then its off on hols (to the south..hopefully for some sun!) and come back just in time to have the baseline scan on 18th! this time FINGERS CROSSED!

Sarah TM..hope you're ok and AF is en route!

Lots of love


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks once again for all your lovely words.  

Eden, glad you've finally started the stimming. How many amps are you on?  

Sarah TM where are you in your TX? Did your AF arrive? Sorry, lost track a bit....  

Sam, I'll bear that in mind with the  ... We need to get back in the swing of things, we didn't dare do any of that when I was pg, why is that I wonder, it's not like you'll knock it off the side......!   Cor your bloke's a dish!!  

Hi Daffodil, how are you?  

Sarah L, wow 24 follies...... that must be a record.   Thinking of you for tomorrow.... hope you get a bumper crop with lots of nice juicy eggs.

Beetle, I'm encouraged by your story about the scan, but I've got my hopes up before, so I'm going to stay on an even keel.... They double checked my dates with me, and unless I ovulated really late (which I never do) it's unlikely they're wrong. Still, there is a glimmer....... Funny about the prostap injection, they trust us with all the other jabs so it must be a tricky one..... Here's hoping it does the job! Have a great time in France!!

Well I still don't think it's sunk in yet, I think it will change on Monday..... DH is taking me to Madrid for my birthday so I've got something to look forward to. Who knows, foreign climes.... might make a Spanish one this time instead of the Sardiini! 

If I don't get chance to log on, have a great weekend all, the weathers meant to be nice for a change...!!     

Lots of love
Lou


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hoorah hoorah hoorah!!!  AF arrived this morning and I'm booked in for the prostap injection on Friday, 28th September (when DH is on a stag do at the Munich Beer Festival - typical!).  

I'm off to do some work now as I've been on a go slow this morning!

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend?

Good luck to all - will catch up with you all when I have a bit more time.

Sarah
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

I had my scan today and I still have 24 follies. As some of them are tiny, they reckon about 10-14 should be good eggs!  My oestrodial hormone levels have shot up again though (I have a history of hyper stimulation which is why they are doing extra blood tests).  Today the hormone level was 11,000 and they need it to be under 13,000 for you to have EC, so I've just made it!  I also have PCOS, so had 3 amps for 2 days, then down to 2 amps, then 1 amp and tonight I'm on nothing (coasting) as my hormone levels worried them plus large number of follies.  So, all set for EC! Can't believe it's quite happening!!

Eden - good luck with injections.  Keep up the protein and water as this apparently helps stop hyper stimmulation, particularly when you have PCOS.  

Samia - good luck with the clomid injections.  I hadn't realised that clomid is injected.

Lou - really hope you ovulated late. It is definitely a possibility...

Sarah TM - enjoy your most welcomed AF ever!

Beetle - have a great hols!

Sarah L x


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if you could help it feels like a really silly question 
I'm looking to have IVF on the NHS and they told me that it would be done at Queen Mary's, so I've been looking on line at the HFEA report on it and it shows that they only do IUI, GIFT and DI. Do they do IVF I'm getting a bit pannicked they they don't so if someone could let me know, also do they freeze any extra eggs if we are luck enough to get any extra or is there away that we can freeze them?
I have just finished my first IVF with Woking Nuffield which was a negative. I'm looking forward to hearing form you all and I hope all your treatments are going well 

Sukie x


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Eden   and good luck with your IVF   
I am under Mr Riddle at Woking but all the consultants are great there and it was a good experience on a whole.

Sukie


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Hi Sukie and welcome to the QM's thread, the girls here are lovely and I'm sorry to hear of your -ve IVF, hopefully QM will do it for you.   As Eden said they do ivf there I've had a private cycle there but unfortunately didn't get to EC as poor response!! All the best xx

Hope everybody's well I am very tired today due to the biggest hungover ever: went out to an evening out in Covent Garden which was brilliant but I don't remember going home    so won't do personals today  

Love to all

Sam   

SarahL: Why did you say injected clomid?  I'm taking it in tablets but I'm now 3 days late and I really do not want to do a test as I don't think I could handle a BFN!!   Going to leave it for a couple of days and see.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Samia   I hope the witch stays away for you and you get a BFP when you do test


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Just back from egg collection. We have 10 eggies!  We hear tomorrow about fertilisation.

Off to have a sleep now!

Sarah x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Eden,

I'm hoping to hear around 11.30!

Sarah


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi SarahLeucine,

Oh I'm so happy for you and my fingers and toes (and everything else) are crossed for you hun and hope you get good news tomorrow about your embies  

Eden I bet you can't wait either   all the best sweetie  

Well I'm not sure what's going on but I'm now 4 days late for AF!!  Waiting patiently (not!!) so I can start clomid.  I'm normally a 28 day girl on the dot!!  I can all hear you scream TEST!! I can't bring myself to do it: too scared of a -ve!!   Not feeling pregnant at all: NO sore boobs, no metallic taste no veiny boobs no cramping, no nothing( just feel a bit sick:but that could be due to heavy drinking in Covent Gnds sat night!!) so another reason not to test but I dont have AF signs either!! No PMT no cramping no nothing so I'm lost we'll...  see if I can wait a week and then decide..

Hope you're all well and will do personals soon I promise

Love all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi girls

Sarah good luck with your little ones over night and I hope it is good news tomorrow  

Samia I hope the witch stays away and it's a BFP  

 Eden

Sukie


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Sarah - will be thinking of you tomorrow morning.  Here's to 10 fabulous embies to choose from!

Hi Sukie - welcome to the madness of the QM girls - been on a bit of a strange rollercoaster but Sarah Leucine is about to turn that around and be the first of many successes (positive mental attitude!)

Hi Sam - hope you're over your hangover? 

Eden - how are the injections going?  Run out of leg space yet?!!  

Lou - thinking of you and hope you're having a fab Birthday trip?

Beetle - hope France is lovely and warm and relaxing.

As for me have had a bit of a mad weekend (the health kick hasn't quite started yet!), went to friends on Friday and Saturday and had a few too many glasses of wine, then went to see The Police at Twickenham last night which was fab and just back from seeing Ricky Gervais at Hammersmith which was also really good.  I'm in a 'quick, let's do everything now before we have to start paying for babysitters' frame of mind (told you I was in positive mode!).  Only problem is that it's 18 days 'til my prostap injection and I have to start looking after my body quick!  

Anyway, I'm yabbering on... 

love to all and good luck to Sarah for tomorrow.

Sarah
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Sarah TM, wow you've been keeping busy! I'm jealous about The Police, bet that was brilliant, Twickenham is huge though, I saw U2 a couple of years ago and it was good but we could hardly see a thing! Good for you with your positive head on!! Yeay!!!

Eden, hope you're not wearing yourself out nipping to the loo!!! I can't comment on the swollen ovaries, I think everybody feels different, I got sharp jabs from time to time, but didn't seem to relate to how big the follies were.... when's your first scan?

Sarah L. Well what can I say, 10 eggs that's excellent news!!! Well done!! How are you feeling? Will look out for your news asap!! Go sperm go!!! Get fertilising!!

Hi Sukie, welcome to the site...! Don't ever worry about silly questions.... !

Sam..... why not test?!!! I'm dying to know!!!!!! If you're a regular kind of girl, it's got to be worth a go!!!! Put us and you out of our misery!!! You might not even have any pg signs yet, they come later..... !


Well I had follow up scan yesterday with Julie, and they confirmed my worst fears. There were actually 2 sacs.... both implanted but didn't do anything more, about 4 weeks in size.... one smaller.... I've got to go to Kingston tomorrow for a pre-op and then an ERPC on Thursday. Then we're off to Madrid for my birthday!! They suggested to me I could wait and let it happen naturally, but if I had af it would be really heavy and when I told tehm about my birthday trip, we all decided teh best option was an op before I go! It's a nightmare.. I think DH has taken it really badly. I still can't believe it. I've been trying to carry on as normal, life goes on and all of that, and don't think we've actually really let it sunk in properly. I hope the D&C will help, I can't bear the thought of it suddenly hitting me whle I'm meant to be enjoying myself in Madrid! Anyway, enough of my rambling, just a quickie update....

Hi to anybody else out there, and tahnks for your pms. 

Bye for now

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick update from me as Lou is dying to know   Did a test this morning and it's a...    .  Well actually I'm not that sad cos I've also had good news today: we've exchanged contract and moving into our new house on the 24th of this month   so in a way glad as I've got so much to do: packing, moving you get the gist.  I'm very happy cos it takes my mind off the whole IVF business and it's going to give me something else to think about!!  .  Anyway not too sure how long I will now have to wait for  , when do you think should I go to see my GP?  Hope Eden and SarahLeucine have good news for us soon.  

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there,

Eden - My sedation wasn't as good as previously!  Before I woke up talking absolute rubbish for hours as high as kite.  This time I was just sleepy - very boring!  I was just on the main ward this time with two other ladies.  How are you feeling now?  It'll be you next!!

Lou - Will be thinking of you today at your op.  Hope that Madrid gives you a nice dose of feeling happy again

Sam - Sorry to hear the result of the test.  I hope you can focus on the house for a while and look to the next month

Sarah TM - I really miss the wine! You're right though to start looking after yourself with less than 3 weeks to go!

My egg collection went well and they collected 11 eggs. Yesterday the Bridge phoned me about the ICSI treatment and they said that 3 were immature, which left us with 8.  Then over the night, 5 of them fertilised.  So, not so big numbers anymore, but it does just take 1.  They are calling me today to let me know the quality and the plan is to have a day 3 transfer.  Apparently this is their new policy when you have 4 or more embryoes..  I'm really nervous and am hoping that I get good quality this time as previously the quality of mine hasn't been good.  I'm also having to cope with me work being awful and threatening to dismiss me. They are trying to force me into a meeting whilst still going through IVF.  All really unfair but I won't let it get to me.


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi
OMG Sam, so sorry, I'm really sorry I egged you on to test.....    I should have known better. Sorry!!! Great news about the move though.....  oh and are you still not smoking?

Sarah L, I hope the problem with work is not related to you taking time out for IVF.?       How did you get on today, are you going for it on Friday?

Eden, OMG! 30 follies...... Yikes! That's bonkers.... I'm surprised you didn't get an extra scan though. I've had 3 cycles with them, and it's different every time in terms of scans, sometimes they do an extra Monday one, sometimes not. I woudve thought you would be one to have an extra one. Hope everything is okay.... fingers crossed!! Really looking forward to Madrid, have been before but we were just passing through and didn't see enough of it. Me and DH have been brushing up on the Spanish CDs, but I know it'll all go out of the window the minute we attempt anything!!! One time, he got brave and asked what time breakfast was served in the hotel, and the reply was like a machine gun delivery, and we just sat there, jaws on the ground....     he then repeated the answer very quietly in English.... hmm wonder how he guessed!!!    DH was mortified! He looks like a local though cos his mother's Spanish, so they probably assume he's fluent!!! So long as I can order my food and wine, I'll be happy!  

Well I had the pre-op consultation at Kingston today, all very matter of fact and official. Got to be there for 8am tomorrow. I don't know what will happen now because I think my AF is going to  arrive.... have had some persistent spotting this afternoon and cramps. Wonder if they'll just do it anyway...... I hope so in a way, then it's all out of the way and I can forget about it, if you know what I mean.

Feel a bit cheeky still posting on this board seeing I'm not even with QM any more.... ah well never mind. Got to get it off my chest somehow.

Bye for now.

Love
Lou
xxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Lou darling I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow, never been through this myself as I passed it myself if you get what I mean!! All the best and will be thinking about you hun.  Don't worry too much about the pregnancy test cos if I'm being honest I think I was kind of relieved I wasn't as I don't think I would have been able to cope with being pregnant and moving!! I also wish you and DH a lovely trip to Madrid and try and enjoy yourself to the max   And please don't leave the QM's thread as I will miss you  

Oh Eden babe...... I hope you get to EC and then ET and then BFP: hopefully it will all come down: the complete opposite of me!! Me: nothing!!  You: too many!! What a shame we are not all the same it would be so easy to get it right!! Let us know how you get on hun.    

SarahLeucine, how are you feeling hun? As you said it's quality not quantity that counts so hopefully your little embies will be great ones.  Regarding your work, I don't know the whole story but whatever happens you should talk to the citizen advice bureau if they dismiss you: they will have to find a very good excuse!!  I take it they know about going through the IVF?  Whatever happens hun I wish you all the best xx

Hi to everyone else reading this,

Lots of love and hugs,

Sam   

P.S: Still not smoked (9 1/2 weeks now)


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Today The Bridge called and said that out of my 5 embies.  1 was 'below average' quality, 3 were 'average' and one was 'slightly above average'. So they have graded four of them '2' and one of them '2.5'.  THey're all 4 cell stage and they'll put two back tomorrow lunchtime!  I think it's slightly better result than I've previously had, so that's all I can ask for.

Work know all about the IVF and have even refused to delay the meeting when I said I wanted to because of the stress at the moment.  Oh well.  I certainly do feel   with them.

Eden - make sure you do go crazy on nuts, cheese and milk!  That really will help bring down your levels, although also makes you feel ill and even more bloated! I had bad OHSS last time and had it slightly this time. They gave me blood tests at every scan.  I guess the trouble is, it's so difficult to judge when it happens.  Let us know what your blood test result says.  The blood test level needs to be below 13,000 for them to go ahead with EC and ET.  Everything is crossed for you!

Lou - be brave tomorrow x

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Just a quick one for SarahLeucine: best of luck for tomorrow hun and try not to worry about work: don't let them get to you and if they don't want to delay that meeting then you'll just have to go sick!! Here's a little dance for tomorrow:

                

Thinking of you with fingers and toes crossed

Sam


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all,

Lou,
I am so sorry for you hun, hope today went okay  

Edenbliss,
I have had bad OHSS my levels hit the roof, but still I got to ET but had to coast for a few days. I did drink loads of water (more then 2 liter a day) and was eating loads of nuts. The water is to get the hormones out of your system and the protein is to keep the egg quality good. I was drinking protein shakes as well.

Sam,
Sorry about your BFN  

Sarah,Welcome to the 2ww hope everything goes great! Good luck!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Eden,

First time my oestrodiol levels reach 80000 and I had 9 follies on each side. I coasted for about 4 days (I think) b4 the levels dropped again.
Second time my oestrodiol levels reach 19000 and had 9 follies on one side 8 on the other.
Both of these cycles I had a BFN.
Third time I didn't overstimulate but only had 3 eggs and one good enough for ET but again a BFN
Last time I had only 2 eggs as I understimulated, they almost had to cancel my cycle, in the end we had only one good  egg which made it to embryo and to a BFP  

I wish you good luck and a hopefully you get your BFP!  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi,

I had ET yesterday! It all went perfectly and I have two embryoes on board!  One was graded 2.5 and was 7-cell stage and one was graded 2 and was 8-cell stage, which is what they'd expect of them at 3 days old.

I'm taking it very easy. Doing my visualisation CD everyday, eating brazil nuts, pinneapple juice and generally chilling out!  

Eden - On my previous cycle, I overstimulated and my oestrodial levels shot up to 21,000.  I coasted like Carmen for about 4 days.  I then got a BFP.  So the IVF part did work, but I had a very early miscarriage (what they call a bio chemical pregnancy).  By the way, I think it was the doctor called Harleem, who said that protein does make the level go down..

Bye for now!
Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Fantastic news Sarah.  Take it easy on the 2ww and I'll be keeping everything firmly crossed for you. 

Sam - I hope the house move is going swimmingly?

Eden - are you feeling like a fish yet and constantly needing a wee?!!  I thought the Police were really good but then I was with a good crowd of friends and we were all jumping up and down bopping so to be honest I didn't stop to listen to Sting's voice - just kept thinking how fantastic he is for his age (and that his son looks and sounds just like him, doesn't he?!).  Anyway, I digress - hope they have your stimming under control and that you make it to ec, et and pregnancy  

Lou - hope the ERPC went OK and that you have a fab time on hols - look forward to hearing all about it when you get back.

Nothing new from me - still waiting impatiently for prostap (2 weeks to go) and have decided to do some decorating while we wait.  I am expecting delivery of one of those huge belt sanders to sand our bedroom this weekend and already wondering whether we could do the spare room and hall aswell if we work really hard - as you can tell not too good at sitting still relaxing?!!  I keep telling myself that most of my friends didn't even know they were pregnant and so it was business as usual for them so maybe that's the best way?  Who knows but what I do know is that I won't want to be sanding when I'm pregnant so need to get this done now (still keeping up the pma - can you tell?!!  )

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Sarah
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi all,


Good luck to both SarahLeucine and Eden    

SarahTM: keep up the good work girl.   What you say is very true about not knowing being pregnant: it happened to me on both my pregnancy: was drinking, smoking, caffeine, the whole lot!!    Poor DD wonder how she managed it the first 7 weeks+ To be honest the more you stay about the same as you were before then the best it is: not too many changes to your body!!  And prostap will be here before you know it.  Thank you, the house move is doing ok so far, but I think I'm starting to get stress about having the whole thing packed: not long now the 24th   maybe why   is now a whole week late!!

Hi Carmen hope you're doing ok when are you due?

Jack hun have pm'd you xx

Lou sweetie how are you?

Daffodil, Rosa where are you?  

I'm in a foul mood today and just wish af would come and get me out of my misery!!  

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Sorry to have been AWOL lately - have been trying not to let FF take over my life and decided it was best if I just checked in occasionally. Anyway, I had FET on 1st September and was very excited as they were both really good quality and it was unmedicated (such a dream not to have to inject, sniff etc!!!) I really thought that it might work this time, I even managed to make it to test day without any bleeding which is a first for me. Sadly tested this morning and another BFN - feel a bit low as they were the only two embies we had frozen so now have nothing left. Also, Miss B wants me to have a laparotomy next month for endo that they have found which means more abdominal surgery (and a bowel preparation - ewwwww does anyone know what that is) but had said if I got a BFP then she wouldn't need to do it - am gutted that I have to have more surgery. However, on the plus side, I do have one more NHS cycle of IVF/ICSI which I can have in April next year so it's not all doom and gloom. 
I am going away on a work trip for 5 weeks on Wednesday to Anguilla (Caribbean) so will be getting some nice sun and actually just nice to have a change of scene. 
Sorry I can't do personals, so much to catch up on but want to wish loads and loads of luck to ladies on 2ww and everyone coming up for treatment and here's to lots of     for all of us
Love Daffodil xxxxx

PS Sam, just wanted to say   for giving up smoking for so long, you've done brilliantly - you should be very proud of yourself!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi girls 

Just a quick one

Sam Sorry you got a negative result  Good luck with the move 

Sarah L Well done on becoming PUPO  

Eden I hope it all is going well  

A big hi to everyone else   

Sukie


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I've not posted for ages but I've been keepign up with your news.

Eden good luck for monday.

Sarah congratulations I hope the 2ww won't be too long for you.

Carmen I hope you're feeling well and not too tired.

Daffodil, I'm sorry about your BFN but glad you've got plans for the next one.

Lou, I hope you had a great time in Madrid and managed to laugh a little. 

I'm looking for your advice today, I stopped Stimms on the 17th August as there was no reaction at all Katie said it looked like my ovaries were asleep and I should expect AF in about 2 weeks but I haven't had an AF yet?, I've done a HPT test and it was neagative do you think I should get in touch with them at QM again?  I'm waiitng for it so I can get my LSH done again adn it's driving me mad?


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi jackeen,

Definitely give QM a call. It can't hurt and they won't mind.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

How is everybody?  It's gone so quiet in here lately    I'm getting stress right now as we're moving on Monday and just wish we paid somebody to move us instead of doing it ourselves!!    Still no AF!!  But will leave it until after the move see what happens and then ring my GP if nothing has happened: got a follow up appt at QM's on the 22 of October so AF better hurry   as I will need to at least have done 1 cycle on clomid otherwise there will be nothing to talk about apart from the laparoscopy she talked about before to see inside!!  


SarahLeucine how you doing hun been reading your diary you're doing FAB!!    All the luck in the world is on its way to you xx

Eden how did EC go hun?  Hope well as we haven't heard from you...   

Daffodil nice to hear from you again hun but sad to hear what happened   Thinking of you and DH xxx

Jackeen did you get my pm hun? If not let me know and I will write it again: hope you are ok

Lou how was your trip: did you have a great time? I hope so   

Carmen how you feeling hun?

Hi to everybody I've forgotten,

Love

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Sam - maybe your AF hasn't showed up because of the stress of the house move?  I used to find that hot baths or a big night out (loads of booze and food) used to bring it on!

I'm getting really really nervous now.  I feel so 'normal'.  Apart from the cyclogest making my boobs sore and grow, I don't have any other signs, not even cramping like I had before.

I'm also trying to work out when would be best to do the test.  Last time I did it, 1 week and 6 days after a day-2 transfer.  As this time, I had a day-3 transfer, I'm feeling tempted to do it 1 week and 5 days after transfer.  QM's say 2 weeks from transfer, but everyone does seem to do it ealier than that..Any advice?

Sarah L xx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Have just got back from a week in France and have just caught up with all the news. WOW!! Looks like we might be having a positive turn on this site AT LAST!! 

Sarah Leucine - Huge congrats on getting to ET - and waiting til Day 3 is fab news. Am crossing every finger and toe for you. I remember testing on Day 12 last time, as all the pregnancy kits said they were 80% + accurate that close. Not sure what the best advice is though. Glad your boobs are nice and big!! Thats one of the small things of IVF that I love!!

Sarah TM - we also went to the Police concert!! On the Saturday. Thought it was fab. Hang on in there til your Prostap jab. Have lived with mine now for over 2 weeks and have to say its fab! Far less side effects than sniffing, and much easier given you dont have to remember to sniff 3 times a day! Only downside for me was the actual jab (I jumped when Julie stuck it in my stomach so ended up getting a big corker bruise!), and a few hot flushes at night.

Eden - Huge congrats for making to EC..how was it? Did you enjoy the drugs!!? Dying to hear how things progress. Sounds like everything is going well. thinking of you.

Carmen - good to hear from you again - cant believe its only 113 days til THE big day! And you're always good to remind us that this whole thing can work!

Daffodil - good to hear from you again. But sorry to hear what you've been through. Glad you are seeing Dr Bevan...and I suppose although the Laparotomy sounds scary, if it throws up something they havent spotted already, it might help your next stage of IVF? (Am always trying to be positive!!). If our next cycle fails, we'll probably be having the same so am interested to hear how you get on, whats its like, how knocked out you are etc. I've only been into hospital to have ivf and my wisdom teeth out so am a bit of a wuss!

Lou - how are you sweeetie? am soooooo sorry to hear about the outcome. Honestly - my thoughts are with you so much. I hope the ERPC was ok. I remember having to decide whether we would have one and in the end we didnt have to decide as it all happened naturally if you know what I mean. So hope its ok, hope you're ok, and hope you manage to have a bit of a break in Madrid. Have you thought what you are going to do next?

Sukie - great to have another person on the ff thread! 

Jackeen - I agree with Sarah - def worth phoning QM. When I was waiting for my AF, Julie said they would get me in and scan me and they had ways of bringing it on. So you never know. I ended up having acupuncture - (heavy stuff with needles AND electodes around the ovaries) and got my AF 4 hours later! Not sure if related but i felt much better anyhow!

Sam - hope you're ok and the stress of the house move is ok. Sounds very exciting.

As for me, I went in today for my baseline scan and was priviledged to find Dr Bevan in the scanning seat! Poor woman ! Ended up firing loads of questions at her! Anyhow, am relieved to hear that , in official language, "all has gone quiet in my ovaries" which means i'm back at the races!! Injections start for me tonight. So Eden and Sarah Leucine...I'm following shortly in your footsteps!

Phew....thats it from me now...good luck especially to Eden and Sarah Leucine....we're all hanging on in there with you guys!

Lots of love


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

That's better I starting to think you'd all left the QM's thread!!   

SarahLeucine, hun don't read too much into symptoms or compare yourself to others.  Every pregnancy is different; and regarding testing I would (personaly) do it as QM says 2 weeks cos I think AF is not as bad (mentally) as a BFN!! And also I've read a lot of people have tested early got a -ve did the test when supposed to and got a +ve: so it's really up to you   That's what I would do anyway(but maybe I wouldn't be able to wait!!   OHHHHHH just ignore me!! I'm sending you all the best luck in the world hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Eden: Are you there? Hope you're ok hun, xxxxxxxxxx

Beetle, did you have a nice hols?  Prostap is nothing like sniffing!!  If we have another go I will go for it straight away!!  The best apart from the hot sweats at nights!!!

Hope everyone else is fine, the house move is getting nearer and I'm at work for the next 2 days (12 hour shift!!) Mostly done apart from kitchen and the garden(Aaliyah's swing and slide..)


Lots of love

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

HI Eden,

Started to get worried for a minute!!    I'm so happy for you as we need some good news on this thread!!  So it WILL BE SarahL first and then you!!( Can you hear the PMA?)  Let us know how you get on hun.  And you are probably very right regarding AF!! xx

Also wanted to say hello to Sukie (forgot earlier, sorry  ) how you doing hun?

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Girls 
It is all sounding good    go girls  

Eden that is excellent well done on becoming PUPO   

Bettle Well done on the baseline! Happy jabbing  

Samia I hope that the witch shows up soon 

Sarah L I hope it is all going well for you    

Hi Jackeen  

As for me just waiting to have one scan done next Tues to check to see if it's all clear and then the NHS will put my application forward, so hopefully I'll know more about how long I'll have to wait 

Sukie


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there,

Beetle - great news on the jabs!  Hope they're brewing lots of follies for you.

Eden - glad I've got company in the 2ww. I spent the first 3 days in bed and since then have just been meeting people for lunch, having afternoon siestas and generally taking it very easy. My test date is Thurs 27 Sept  !

Sam - I'm sure the move is stopping your AF and if it doesn't come soon then maybe accupuncture is a go-er.

Sukie - good luck with your scan on Tues! let us know how it goes..

I'm now half way through my 2ww. I had three tiny spots of blood yesterday. I don't feel like I've got AF, so am not going to worry about it.  Hopefully it's implantation.  I want the treatment to work sooo much. Hopefully, I can 'will' my embryoes to stay with me!  The doctor has signed me off work due to the treatment and the situation with my work. So, I can really relax and concentrate on looking after my two very little ones!!

Bye for now,

Sarah L x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Well I called QMH and they said to wait another 2 weeks and call again then if no AF. Had a spot today so hopefully it's on it's way.  As for DR B, she's made me cry twice but at least she gives you a hug when she does!

Sam thanks for the PM I hope you get to start before your appt.  I've had 2 laps and they're not too bad you get a GA so don't worry you don't remember anything not much pain too. Good luck for the move, I know what you mean about the packing, but if it's any consolation you always end up repacking and unpacking anyway and it will give you a focus.  New house, hopefully new baby soon.

Eden, I hope No 3 makes it too and good luck for the 2ww, I tested Day 12 after a 2 day txfer and got a positive. 

Sarah good luck for your second week, keep up the PMA, it's good you're not working you can try to relax now.

Suki, hope the scan goes well, all this waiting is crap isn't it.

Hi Beetle and any one else I've missed.


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

hi all

hope you're all hanging in there - everyone seems to be at the stage of waiting for something!! Either AF, or not AF, or an appointment etc. Arh the joys of IVF!

Huge congrats to Eden! so glad embie nr 3 made it and its going into the freezer. And I'm crossing everything that the important 2 are doing their stuff and getting implanted!

And congrats too to Sarah ! Just think - you are more than half way through the 2ww and this time next week you'll know! I'm sure I dont have to be the one to tell you that! I'm sure the signs of spotting could well be implantation. How exciting. Fingers and toes crossed for you! Really glad you are off work and properly relaxing. I was worried for you when reading your work stuff! If it reassures you in any way, the one time IVF worked for us was when I was off work at Christmas spending the 2ww doing absolutely nothing!

Jackeen - hope you're hanging in there. Sounds like you could be our resident laps expert. Might need to call upon you for advice depending on whether we need to go down that route!

Sam - good luck with the house move - and hope AF comes soon.

I'm 2 days into my jabbing. All going smoothly so far. Am getting fed up of my routine that I seem to be in which comprises of waking up in the night and having a hot sweat! I've been telling a few of my mates about the joys of what menopause must be like! I'm hoping that eating lots of eggs and protein supplements will make my ovaries boosted with nice ripe follicles!! And I wish QM did an early scan before 7 days because I'm not sure I can cope injecting for a whole week not knowing whats going on! Hmm. am sure I will cope anyway!

Hello to the rest of you and hope you have a lovely weekend - weather is supposed to be fab!

Lots of love

Me x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm starting to go abit   now. Can't wait to test and feel like I'm counting down the hours, even though it's 6 days away.  Actually we have decided to test one day early as reckon it'll be pretty accurate by then.

Eden - how are you coping with the 2WW? When are you testing?

Sarah - are you having prostap next week?

Jackeen - have you called QM yet?

Samia - how's the move going? and any sign of AF?

Beetle - hope your scan goes well this week! 

Hope everyone else is doing OK - Daffodil, Sukie, Lou Demi and anyone I've missed!

Sarah x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry for being AWOL for a bit, have caught up when I can, but have been really quite busy, which has been a good thing given the past couple of weeks!

Sam, hows you? How's the packing? Has the witch shown her face yet? Good luck with the move!!!!! Not long now!

Sarah L, wow, STEP AWAY FROM THE EVIL PEE STICKS!!    Try not to give in to temptation and test early!! I know you're dying to! I would be.... hope you're feeling okay apart from the desperation!!! I really hope the spotting was implantation signs! Whoo hoo, we need another BFP, got to have some good news around here! So glad you've been signed off though, that will hopefully do you the world of good! Hang in there!!!!!      

Eden, well done on making it to the 2ww. When I had my ET last time, the man I had was a senior consultant, and he was really quite rough, not the usualy gentle touch you expect when they're down that end... the embryologists I've met have all been lovely though. Oh I'm so pleased it's going okay so far...... good luck for the 2ww!     

Carmen, how are you feeling hun? Must be getting big now...  

Sarah TM, congrats on your pma!!!!! How's the decorating (nesting!) going? Not long til prostap day...... 

Daffodil, great to hear from you, but so sorry to hear about your BFN, it's really hard to take all the disappointment.     You make the most of your 5 weeks in the Caribbean - wow that must be some job you have.... could fancy some of that myself!!  

Sukie, I hope you won't have to wait too long for your NHS go. I haven't had an NHS go as such (my PCT paid for two lots of drugs but that was all), so I can't really comment from personal experience. Mind you, from hanging around on this thread, I've heard the waiting list is pretty quick at QM, so hope it comes up soon!  

Jack, hope you're okay and AF is on its way (always a horrible thing to have to wish for). I cried in front of Dr B once too, after they'd done all my testing and she said there was no reason why I shouldn't get pg, as nothing wrong with anything. They must get used to all the booing we do. Julie was really sweet when I had my scan that told me my embies hadn't survived. I was okay up til the point where I said if I was to have an ERPC, it had to be before my birthday. It felt horrible planning things like that, and she was so gutted it was my birthday, bless her.   

Beetle, glad to hear so far so good with the jabs... Wow, didn't realise Dr B did scans too! I was surprised enough to see her do my EC last time!!! I'd only ever seen her behind a desk before!

Well the ERPC was okay, the staff at Kingston were so lovely. I really thought I'd be upset after, but somehow I think it hadn't sunk in. We went off to Madrid on Saturday and naughty DH had a big surprise for me cos our 2 best friends went with us too, and I didn't know til we got to the airport! Lovely surprise. We ate loads, drank loads, did some sight seeing, a few late nights (a few hangovers) and even a bullfight. OLE!! It was more of a photographic project for me, and I did get some good pics, but it was a bit gorey!!! Anyway, got back late tuesday night and went to work Wednesday, and have been really busy since. I think that's why I've not really had chance to let it sink in, and I have to admit I feel a bit sorry for myself this morning. DH has gone off to work and I'm on my own for the first time. I put a Peter Gabriel cd on while doing the housework and there's a song called I grieve which I love, but it made me      and I've been feeling a bit like I need a good cuddle when DH gets back, but I don't want to spoil his weekend by being sad. It's a fine line between letting yourself feel sad, and trying to carry on as normal. I can't seem to find the right balance at the moment!! 

Anyway, enough of that, the sun is shining and it's going to be a lovely day, so I'm going to try and cheer myself up!!  

Hi to everybody, Jen, Kate, Raggy, thanks for your texts this week, good to know you're all out there.  

Lots of love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Hope ur all doing well..

Just wanted to say a quick hi to Lou - Im so so sorry for not being around hun.. Things have been really hectic... I am always thinking about u tho, had a problem with our computer after we got back from America..
Im so sorry for what u have been thro hun...      

Pri...xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone

Hope you all enjoyed the sunny weekend.

Sarah - I am so so willing you to have a fantastic result and using every bit of PMA I can muster on you...
Eden - I will then transfer it to you for next week!
Hope you're both doing well and taking things in your stride
Daffodil - hope the Caribbean is hot and restful
Lou - glad your ERPC wasn't too horrid and that your weekend was fab.  Hope things get easier and that it's not too long before you can move on.
Hi Sukie - any news on your NHS treatment yet?
Beetle - when Sarah and Eden are finished with my PMA you can have it!  Hope the jabbing is going smoothly
Jackeen - any sign of AF yet?  I was 3 weeks late so I'm sure it won't be too long now?
Sam - have you moved yet?  Hope it's going without a hitch.

Well, I've done with the DIY (for a while) and am booked for the prostap injection on Friday morning.  DH is away from Friday to Monday on a stag do at the Bier Festival in Munich so I have just booked to go to Marrakech with my best mate for 6 days!!  Got a fantastic deal on the web and intend to soak up the sun, eat lots of yummy food, shop for my nest (?!) and hopefully chill ready for the next IVF onslaught!  As Morocco is Muslim it'll help me steer clear of the booze too! 

lots of love and high hopes for us all

Sarah
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls!

Good to hear everyone's ok.

Wanted to drop a quick note to say ALL MY FINGERS AND TOES ARE CROSSED FOR YOU SARAH L! Have been thinking of you and hoping so much its good news this week.

And Eden - hope you are coping ok. Nearly half way there now? And like Sarah TM I will recross my toes and fingers for you next week!

I'm coming up slowly I hope in the wings. 6 days of stimming in the bag and have my first scan tomorrow. Tried to blag to get an extra one early as I knew I would start to get paranoid (which I am!) but QM were having none of it! So I'm really hoping that my ovaries are doing their stuff and will make me proud when we see the screen tomorrow !! Just found out my inlaws are coming to stay for 10 days during the 2ww. Still trying to work out if thats a good thing as it will definitely take my mind off things, or whether it will cause undue stress!

Great to hear from you Lou - glad the op went ok and you had a good time in Madrid. Have posted to you...

Hi to Jackeen, Sam, Pri and everyone else. Hang on in there girls!

Love me


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Girls just a quickie

Had the scan and it went ok I think? There is one part of my lining that is thicker than the rest of the uterus but that could be a few things or nothing. So I'll wait and see what they come back with? When they scanned my h it showed lots of follies in each side though I'm on day 21ish? and it feels like I'm going to ovulate 

Hope you are all well and I'll catch up soon when I'm not so busy 

Sukie


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick message to let you all know that last night I had light bleeding and AF cramps, so at 5am this morning I did a test. To my astonishment, it was a  .  I am NOT getting excited about it, as I was in this situation on my last IVF cycle and within three days it had turned into a BFN.  

I rested all day today, and tomorrow I'm going to go up to QM for a blood test. Then I'll have another Friday and hopefullly then I can celebrate.  Thanks for thinking of me and hope this is the start of lots of good news on this thread!

I'll post again Friday, so hopefully we can have an online celebration then!

Eden - hope your 2ww is going well. Not long for you now!

Sorry no personals tonight x

Sarah


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Sarah

A huge CONGRATS to u - (fingers crossed)

Pri..xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

Congratulations, I hope everything goes well this time!  

Take care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sarah

I can completely understand your concerns as we had a biochemical last year.  I am keeping everything crossed for you for the blood tests and really really hope that everything goes smoothly this time.

   

lots of love

Sarah
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

P.S. In my latest PMA attempt  I have made sure that all of our bubbles end in a lucky 7!!  I think I might be going a bit mad - what am I going to be like when I actually start the drugs?!!


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow Sarah - fab. But know what you mean about your concerns. We had a biochemical preg on our second attempt...but they always say a blood test is a good way of getting a good read! And they also say cramps and spotting is ok so I guess you just have to hang on in there and do as much resting as you can!! Think if I am reading your email right, you had your blood test today? 

I'm sorry to bring the vibe down on the site as the moment but I'm feeling really hacked off. Went in for my day 7 scan today and theres been virtually no response. The lining isnt right yet and there are only 3 teensy weensy follies. For me this isnt at all normal as the other 3 times we've done ivf at this stage I had about 10. So its now hanging on with tenter hooks. I've got to up my dosage from 4 to 6 and then go back in on friday. Its highly likely the cycle will be aborted. Given this cycle is already the aborted suprecur-switch-to-prostap cycle its a complete bugger. Its at times like this that you realise QM are not very scientific and dont do tests enough! If I had realised sooner, maybe they would have upped my dose? Think the same happened to Jackeen or Sam? Cant remember.

Anyhow sorry for being grumpy. Am sure I'll be a bit up and down til Friday's verdict....you guys are a great ear!

Hello to everyone else. Good luck especially to Eden. And to Sarah TM on Friday for the jab. Might even see you in there!

Take care all

Love me


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Sarah Congratulations take it easy hun and Ihope you have a happy and healthy nine months    

Bettle Ihope that all  the follies start growing and the lining thickens up nicely  

Hi to everyone else I'll catch up properly at the weekend

sukie x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All, 

Sarah Congratulations.  I hope you're feeling okay.

Hi Lou, Daffodil and Eden hope you're all doing okay.

Beetle, It was me that they abandoned , they said I might have run out of eggs(not so sure now as my FSH is now 10 )which is okay, I agree they need to monitor us more that's why the ARG are so high in the leagues I think as they change the drugs based on your scans.  I hope everthing goes well for you on Friday.  This is a really difficult time for you, I cried constantly.  Goo luck to your follies I hope they  are growing  as we speak and that you don't need to worry.
  
Well I finally got my AF on Friday night and had my FSH which came back today at 10 so I can start again yipee... I must be mad but what the hell what's another £3k. 

Thank you all for thinking of me in your posts.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

I'm back!!! We finally moved on monday and I'm so glad we did it!! We've got so much more room (and a BIGGER mortgage!!) It all went well and quite hard work as we moved ourselves!!   Never again though!!  Anyway we are all well and tomorrow I will be 3 weeks late so if AF doesn't show at the week-end, I'll call my GP.

SarahLeucine, congrats hun and wishing you a very healthy 9 months, xx

Beetle, oh babe when I read your post I thought it was me!!  Exactly the same happened to me: sniffing didn't work then prostap.. Started stimming but then a week later they upped my drugs but too late so abandonned the cycle!!  I know what you mean by I think they should do more tests but I guess you get what you pay for and apparently QM is one of the cheapest I've been told!! I still don't know what we are going to do but trying to convice myself we'll be fine with just DD. Good luck for the rest of the tx. xx

Hi Pri, your little boy is lovely xx

SarahTM, if you fancy more DIY you can always come round to mine!!  It needs loads...   and good luck with the prostap: mine was painless and hardly any side-effects apart from hot sweats, you'll be fine, xx

Hi Sukie, what are you up to tx wise? I think I've lost the plot now!!   xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oooppss,

Hi Carmen and everyone else I might have forgotten,

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh no - I logged on to see if there was news of Sarah L and now I have to log off and go to the airport for my flight to Marrakech (it's a hard life!).

Had my prostap this morning and didn't feel a thing so I'm hoping this means it won't bruise as that won't be pretty in my bikini (not that it's a very pretty sight in any case!! ) 

Not much time so just a quickie to tell Sarah and Eden that I'll be thinking of you both and keeping absolutely everything crossed and lots of love to everyone else too.

See you all in a week.

Sarah
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

I feel I can use the magic flashing  !!  My HCG level on Wednesday was 350 and it's gone up to 790 today.  QM warned me not to get too excited, to take things easy and see what an early scan says in a week and a half's time. I'm further than I've ever got, so i'm going to try and chill and enjoy being pregnant and hope that the scan gives us good news.

Beetle - how was your scan?

Jackeen - Great that you can start again! Will you be going back to QM for treatment?

Eden - good luck with your test.  Stay positive. I know it can be hard in the last few days.

Samia - congrats on the house move! Can't believe AF still hasn't turned up.

Sarah TM - enjoy Marrkech!

Hi to everyone else and thanks for your kind words - Pri, Carmen, Sukie ..

Sarah L x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

WOOO HOOOO SARAH! Thats SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO brilliant. We need some good news on this site! Am sending you ALL my good luck vibes in the world!

Things my end are pretty crap. The cycle hasnt been aborted..YET. It looks like its heading that way. Went back in today and the lining has budged up a bit but still not at the right level. And the 3 small follies have turned into 1 medium one and 4 small ones. So its all hanging on what happens over the weekend . Am going to see Janetta the acupuncturist tomorrow (thanks to you guys for recommending her - shes fab) to give me a last boost. And other than that I'm in the hands of the gods. Monday they'll decide to abort or do ec wed or friday. I'm more worried about the implications of my eggs drying up long term than almost the outturn of this cycle. Trying not to panic but its hard not to. So I've got to try and distract myself over the weekend. Hmm. DH bought me some flowers today, and he is def in denial and thinks all will be fine. Either way we're thinking of getting a second opinion on next steps from another hospital. We're weighing up the Lister or Hammersmith. Does anyone have any info or reports on either to help us make our decision?!

Sarah - glad your Prostap jab was fine and have a ball in Morrocco. Very jealous! Good to get a tan as weather here is ****E!

Eden - good luck to you hanging on in there. Not long to go now. It will be AMAZING if we have another +++++++

Lou - thanks sooo much for your lovely post and text. Have just replied to you

JAckeen - thanks for your lovely post too. All very helpful. Are you going again this month or are you waiting a bit? Are you staying with QM? And what are they saying to you for next steps?

Sam - hang on in there. Make sure you chill out and enjoy the new house.

Hi to everyone else.

Lots of love

Me


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls 
Hope you're all okay. The old 40 celebrations have still been going on so have not had much time to log on this week! 

Anyway, Pri, good to hear from you, Kai is absolutely gorgeous - what a lot of hair... quite the Elvis!   

Sarah TM, hope the nasty bruise stays away!    It's usually the painful ones that bruise so you should be okay! Hope you have a relaxing time in Marrakech! Great idea about ramadan and not drinking.... we went to Dubai in Ramadan for DH's big 40 b'day, and we really got into smoothies, so much so we bought a blender and have one every day now!! 

Beetle, as you know have pm'd you..... try and keep a PMA! Thinking of you this weekend....   

Sukie, hope you're okay, if you have lots of follies, you will prob feel quite bloated.... hope you don't pop too soon....   

Sarah L, OMG that's brilliant news......       so glad your levels went up, you use that BFP with pride my girl! THANK GOODNESS for some good news. I'm going to have a glass of wine for you!!!!   Take it easy! 

Eden, how are you feeling hun? Not long till test day......     

Jack, what is it with QM and their egg supplies theories, one minute they tell you it's low, then your FSH is low, I've had the same.....    my GP says I'm 'normal' for my age.... I am convinced we just react differently to the Menopur. When are you going back for more??

Sam, welcome back.... We missed you! Hope you're settling in! More room just means you'll expand to fill it.... ! 

Hi to Carmen and anybody else that's lurking out there!  

So glad it's the weekend, pity about the weather. I plan to spend some time in the gym. I've been pigging out too much lately, and this cold weather has not helped - no salads, but good hearty wintery food! Yummy but not good for the old thighs and bum!  

Must go anyway, got to think about some nosh. Early night as DH has started his Sat am work again, and we have to set the alarm at 6am which is BARBARIC! Good thing he's looking for a new job, I need my beauty sleep now I'm over-the-hill!

Byeeee
Love
Lou


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello all.

Sarah, wow that's great news, I know someone else who had to keep having her blood tests when the HPT came up negative, she is now 8 months pregnant so try to keep positive, it happens, you are defintely BFP so enjoy it and try to relax.

Beetle great news, have they upped your stimms again, how many are you on now?, you must have been over the moon.  l'm hoping the follies keep growing and you get a few more for next week.  What did they have to say at the hospital today, did Katie scan you? 

Hi Lou, you sound good, congratulations on your 40th, you do realise it's the new 30 don't you.  I odn't really know what to do next, my follow up is on the 11th Ocotber so I'll wait and see what they say then.  I really want more monitoring and I'm not sure they can, I'd ratehr spend more for monitoring at this stage than for more cycles, if that makes sence.

Happy New Home Sam, I hop eyou have luck and happiness in your new house.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thanks a lot Lou I didn't realised anybody missed me   Lovely to know people care.   again and enjoy the parties!! xx

SarahL, thanks again for the lovely post and babe all the best for the next 9 months:enjoy every minute of it you deserve it. xx

Jackeen, thank you hun, hope you get some good news soon, xx.

Beetle, keep positive and hope the week-end brings you bigger follies, xx

SarahTM, hope you've had a lovely holiday, my dad is in Tunisia right now and the weather there is 40 degrees so hope it's the same for their neighbours in Marocco, xx

Eden, how you coping in your 2 ww hun? Gone   yet?  

Sukie, how are you?xx

Well, guess who showed up at 6.15 tonight?  , yes you guessed right!!  Well, I need some advice: I'm meant to start clomid on day 2 so am right to say day 1 will be tomorrow and day 2 will be sunday?  Will also have to go to QM on monday to have Fsh (day 3) done and also tell them about it so they can monitor me. SarahL was right it came after all the stress of moving!!  Oh well hope clomid works miracle.

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Girls It's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Samia Yep your right today would be day 1 (any red blood after 3pm you class the next day as day one) Good luck hun  . Glad the move went well and your getting settled, so whens the moving in party  

Jackeen Good luck with the tx lots of PMA 

Beetle I hope that it all gets busy inside over the weekend and they don't cancel (keep drinking lots of milk)  I'll keep my fingers toes and legs crossed for you (luckily I'm in the tww or   could have be tricky) 

SarahL       

SarahTM Have a great holiday

Lou I hope you had/having a great birthday!

Eden I hope that it is all going well for you and lots of fusing going on in there  

I'm just waiting to here back from the doctor from the scan to see how long it will be till I get to start and if anything bad had been found from the scan. I'm going to give them a call next week if I haven't heard from them.

Have a good weekend all

Sukie


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh Eden I'm sorry. Take some time out to yourself and have a few treats


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Eden - I'm proud of you for being so positive about the whole thing. This this time wasn't the one, but your time will come when it will work out. Sending you an enormously large  xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Eden    

Thinking of you and please come back as often as you can otherwise I'll miss you too much...  
Try and enjoy yourself as much as you can hun,

Lots of love 


Sam   

P.S: First day of clomid today, going to QM's tomorrow to do fsh's blood.


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

heh everyone.
Hope you all had a fab weekend.

Eden - so sorry to hear AF has arrived. Good on you for being so positive. Its great you have some frozen embies to keep you company, and you responded so well to the drugs that I'm sure the next go will be good. And at least you'll know what to expect from the whole thing. Hang on in there, make sure you treat yourself and get looked after by your DH and mates!

Sam - good luck with your FSH test. And good luck on Clomid. I never got to that point as we are ICSI people. Do you get side effects? How long do you have to take it for? Hope you are enjoying your new house. Its bound to bring you good new vibes for treatment!

Jackeen - hope alls well with you. Glad you can go again. And interested to hear how you get on when you have your follow up appt. I know what Lou means about QM being a bit up and down on ovarian reserve etc. It will be interesting to hear what they say. I'm sure I'll be following in your footsteps so we can compare advice!

Sukie - good luck with your scan results. Really hoping its all ok, and you can go again soon with no hiccups.

Sarah Leucine - still so happy for you that its a BFP.....gives me hope!! Hope you are taking it easy, and enjoying the big boob syndrome!

I'm feeling very chipper today cos I think a miracle has happened! At last I seem to be responding to the drugs - albeit on the max dose. We've moved from a 'high likelihood we need to abort' situation last week, to a 90% likelihood of egg collection friday!!! YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. I have 4 embies looking like they will be ok and then 2 more lurking in the wings and the lining is ok so hopefully we'll be off! Another scan on Wed to double check for sure. I'm sooooooooooooooooo chuffed! I realise this is isnt even the 2ww yet and we might not even get there, but I was so distraught about my lack of response that I had given up all hope. So I keep massaging my stomach hoping my cherished follies will go the right way!

Hi to Lou, Carmen, Sarah TM sunbathing in Morrocco, and everyone else I've missed.

Lots of love.


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just popped in quickly

Eden.... sooooo sorry to hear your news, really bad luck.... thinking of you. I'm so impressed that you can sound so upbeat and positive... like you say life goes on..... good luck and as Sam says pop back when you can, we'll miss you otherwise! xxx

Beetle I'm so relieved things are taking a turn for the better. Everybody seems to respond differently.... it's got to be positive news now, you've got another 4 days for them to grow.... doing a little follie dance for you      

Hi to everybody else

I'm dashing off to try and work out how to catch the mouse behind my kitchen units, just heard the little b***er! EEEEEEEK! It doesn't help that somebody at work told me it might be a rat.... Mouse I can just about handle, RAT.... no mister fawlty, it no rat it hamster!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,


How is everybody today?  I'm well but feel really tired today: think all the stress as finally caught up with me!!  But I'm in a very happy move and loving the new house even though a lot of decoration needs to be done: decided that we've gone through a lot this year and will just spend the rest of the year chilling out   and enjoy each other  .

Lou: did you catch it?  DH has just hoovered the biggest spider I've ever seen!!  I was starting to have a panic attack!!   God I just hate them so much!!

Beetle: some good news at last!!  So happy for you hun and hope we get another BFP just like SarahL's.

I'm ok on the clomid so far, today is day 2 I take 2 per day(100 mg) from day 2 to day 6 with no side effects apart from feeling a bit sick.  Had my FSH done today and just keeping my fingers crossed.  I've also called QM's today to tell them about AF and they've booked me in for my first scan on wednesday pm to see the before and then see how I react to clomid!!  Will let you know.......

Hope you are all well and hi to everybody

Love to all 

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Sam

No the little b*****er is still at large....      never mind the fluffy-bunny-hugger-mouse-friendly trap I put out, it doesn't want to know!!! It's poison next! Just hope I don't have to deal with a dead body!! I posted on the Unex files and one of the girls there has convinced me it might be a RAT!!!     ARGH! Well it was squeaking a lot, so much that I thought it was a bird stuck up the chimney..... Did I mention the b****er chewed the bristles off my pastry brush, the little monster!!!    Very neat job too!! (Have had to wash EVERYTHING!)

Glad you've settled in, no wonder you're knackered..... I bet Aaliayah is loving it too! Good luck for Wednesday.... everything crossed for you!!    

Hi to everbody else!

Love
Lou


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi All
Quickie from me. Just back from yet another scan at QM. The follies are slowly creeping their way up to the mark. feels like they are in a race but real real slow plodders! Bit like me when I try and go running (not right now obviously!). Anyhow, we're finally definitely on for EC on Friday. Dr Kaur scanned me today and she was being assessed by Dr Bevan. So for once I wasnt the only nervous one lying on the bed! Thats twice Dr Bevan has scanned me. Feel very priviledged! They've both managed my expectations well - ie the harvest is not looking like its going to be a bumper crop this time. Its very close to the wire. So much so that they have made me take another dose of menopur THIS LUNCHTIME!!! So I can fit it in before the trigger tonight. Feel like a right druggie! But trying to be an eternal optimist, YOU ONLY NEED 1!!!! So fingers and toes crossed for follie growth........................am very nervous!

Good luck to you sam for your scan - maybe you'll get bevan too. Maybe our paths crossed at the hospital!?

And lou good luck finding the bugger!! Great to hear from you and glad you are so upbeat. Hope you're planning lots of quality time with your DH!!!

Hi to everyone else...where is everyone!! There are 2 other people having ec on friday with me...so maybe I'll get gassing to them after ec ( thats where I met Kate!)  and try and convert them to our ff site!

Lol  xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Beetle, in case I don't have chance to log on tomorrow night, I'll be thinking of you Friday night, my goodness, being assessed by Dr B again.... and having to take extra menopur again.... it's got to work after all this effort!!! It's the quality not the quantity and I'm sure you're just building up to some fine eggs! enjoy the sedative!!!!!        
Must go, all has gone quiet on the mouse / rat front..... hope it's buggered off of its own accord.

Hi to everybody else!!

Love
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just a quickie from me today:  Beetle good luck for EC on friday my fingers and toes are crossed. I was at QM's at 3pm so looking at the time you wrote this message you'd already left.  Today, there wasn't anybody there!!!  Got there at 3.05 for 3.15 got seen at 3.10!!!  

Lou, hope your RAT/ MOUSE hasn't gone into hibernation and decide to come back with babies!!   (Joking!!)

Well, one more day of clomid and then it's up to DH's   and loads of   or   shall I say!!  The scan went well today, saw Julie who I like (No Miss B for me: I ain't important enough  ) and said I've got a couple of little follicles on each ovary and got another scan booked next wed for the same time!!  The only downside to today was my FSH results were back at 15!!  Not great really but we have to do with the best we have and as I keep telling myself (to try and make myself feel better) I already have a beautiful little girl!!    Anyway clomid's driving nuts and I don't know what I'm doing half the time  

Anyway, better go as I said it was going to be a quickie!!  Hello to everybody xx

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Back from hols and freezing cold!!..  Such a lot's been happening this week...

Eden - I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  You're right to take some time out for a while and get yourselves back on an even keel ready for round 2.  Don't leave us completely though 'cos we'll miss your postive posts!

Sarah - yippee!!   Fantastic news.  Wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy.  Keep us posted on your progress.    

Beetle - hope ec went well today and that you're feeling fine.  Was going to post to tell you that we got a BFP at Hammersmith (biochemical unfortunately) and I really rate them but you don't need to know that now.  Keeping everything crossed for you that we get some more great news on here very soon.     

Sam - sounds like you're going to be having a fun weekend!!  Enjoy and good luck!

Lou - would you like to borrow my cats?  We have weekly mouse gifts brought in but luckily for us they're dead so not able to eat our pastry brush (not very nice for them though!).  Happy Birthday!

Sukie - good luck with the scan.

Jack - hope the follow up gives you some sound advice and you'll soon be ready for the next round of craziness!

Nothing new from me except that I'm very relaxed, feeling fine after my holiday with only the odd headache and hot flush to report.  Katie told me that if AF arrives and is done and dusted by next Wednesday then she can pull me forward by a week but as there's no sign as yet, looks like it'll be baseline scan on Wednesday, 11th for me.  

Have a great weekend everybody and speak soon.

love Sarah x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

hello everyone
just to let you know I survived egg collection. Ended up being much better than everyone was expecting. Got 6 eggs of which 3 have fertilised. So we might even end up with a frostie if we are doubly lucky! ET booked in for tomorrow. Came home after ec and watched 5 episodes of desparate housewives! How sad am I!!

Hope everyone else is fab.

SarahTM glad you had a nice hol - good luck with scan on wed. If I need to, will come back to you re Hammersmith, but am trying to be positive for now!

Sukie - hope everything is ok.

Jackeen - good luck with follow up - think its this week?

Lou - keep chasing that bugger!! Maybe they like chocolate and this cheese thing is a myth!!?

Thanks girls for all your support over the last 10 days which have been a real rollercoaster for me. 

Take care Love me


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hope you're all having nice weekends.

Sarah - good luck for the baseline scan! 

Beetle - that's such amazing news about your embies!! Hope the transfer goes well.

Eden - hope you're feeling OK

Hi to Sam, Lou, Sukie and everyone else!

I've been away for a few days and just got back.  Ended up coming back a day early as last night I found red blood in my knickers.  It was a small amount but bright red.  Today I woke up and there wasn't anymore, so I'm praying that it is nothing to worry about.  I'm going to go to QM in the morning for a blood test and they said they'd give me an early scan in the afternoon. I hope that will easy my mind about things.  The whole experience is so nerve wracking!!  I should be about 5 weeks 5 days now, but don't have symptoms. Feel alittle sick and tired but I think that is lack of sleep!!

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

How are you all?  I'm very well, just recovering from drinking too much last night: had some friends round for drinks and as France won their rugby match I thought I'd celebrate the new house and the win!!  Did a bit of gardening today and also put Aaliyah's swing and slide frame up. I'm also experiencing some AF type of pain: hoping it's my follicles growing nice and big with some lovely eggs in them!!

SarahLeucine: try not to worry too much hun (I know it's easier said than done) and try and enjoy being pregnant.  Hope tomorrow brings you good news, xx

Beetle, good luck for ET, my fingers and toes are crossed, xx

Lou, how are you babe?  I've you heard from the mouse?

Sukie, what you up to? Hope you are well.

SarahTM, good luck with the scan, when are you there?  I'm back at QM's on wed pm.

Hi to Eden, Jackeen, Carmen and everybody else I might have missed.

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

hi everyone
Hope you're all doing ok and enjoyed the weekend and the rugby!! How fab was that game!!
Quick update from me - 2 embies on board, one top notch grade. And real bonus is that we did get one for the freezer. Given it was all doom and gloom last week, this is a real miracle turnaround! Maybe this IS going to be the miraculous cycle from beginning to end! I am now officially 1 day into my 2ww. Not quite sure how to keep myself from not overdoing it. I dont agree with Zita West theory of being bed bound, but equally I'm someone who has a tendancy to go mad and be busy so not sure what to do! A friend is coming round with some cakes this pm. How good is that!! 

Sarah Leucine - hope the blood was a one off. My acupuncturist said getting blood in the first 12 weeks was common - so hopefully by now you've had your scan and things are ok. Its good to know QM do scans earlier than the normal 6 weeks. Given my track record, if this works, I'll be on their backs asking for one virtually every week!

Lou - thanks so much for your text - you are a real sweetie. Hope everything is going ok with you.

SarahTM - hope you managed to get going this week after you've had your baseline. Think you said it was Wed?

Sam - hope you've got some nice follies coming along .....the excitement of the house and the rugby is hopefully helping!

Hi to everyone else - Jackeen, Carmen and everyone else I've forgotton.

Lol


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Sam how's your overhang?    Have you recovered? Glad you clearly had a good night!!!    Sounds like you're settling in nicely. Get nesting and hopefully the baby will follow!! Here's a follie dance....     Good luck for Wednesday.....

SarahL, I really hope all is okay with you, try not to think the worst, spotting is so common. I'm sure today will bring better news for you... Thinking of you  

Beetle, that's brilliant news,      amazing to think that you were imagining the worst that it would be abandoned! Just goes to show we're all different and can respond in different ways! I expect your little embies are now on board....... hope to hear from you soon or are you too busy watching the rest of the Desperate housewives series!!  

Sarah TM how was Marrakech? Nice and relaxed I see.... still got your PMA!!! Would love to borrow your cat..... I'm convinced the arrival of the mouse / rat could be because my neighbour's cat was put down last month and he was always in our garden doing cat-like things like mice catching. Neighbour is talking about a replacement.... better be good at catching mice and better be soon  !!! 

Sukie, how are you? Where are you with your tx?  

Eden hun, how's it going? Hope you're still okay. Thinking of you and DH. Pop in and say hi let us know how you're getting on.  

Hi to Pri, Jack, Carmen, Michelle, Allie and anybody else that's out there...  

Just got back from France yesterday.... finally the birthday celebrations are over and we go on a diet!!!! Had a fantastic meal on Saturday night, it was absolutely divine, but the tastiest food is that which is the naughtiest for you.   I'm not even daring to go anywhere near the scales!

Mouse is still at large... but feeling happier that I think I've found the little bugger's way in. I've put some poison down and am hoping it will go away. All this talk of it maybe being a rat not a mouse (!) and maybe making babies.... now I'm all for baby making, but YUK YUK, not RATS under my floorboards!! Somebody told me they like chocolate..... I'm loathe to share the Lindor though..... !

Anyway, nuf of that, I'm just chilling out today as my mum came with us to France and stayed over and she's just gone. I'm on mouse patrol now, just listening out.... trouble is, any noise anywhere in the house now makes me worry (I'm assuming they can climb stairs...... eeeeek) and last night I kept imagining things..... EW!

Must go anyway, I've rattled on enough.

Love 
Lou


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Beetle, we posted at the same time .... great minds think alike....   
So pleased you have two on board.... fantastic! I'm so pleased for you     
This has got to be the one!
I must admit I did read Zita West religiously, but when you think those 'normal' people in society who never have to try don't do anything different and half don't know they're pregnant.... I agree with much of what she said, but having followed her every word, then behaved very badly in SArdinia and got pg, I don't take it seriously. And if anything were to go wrong, there is no way you can blame yourself if you felt you didn't lie in bed for 3 days like she says! I went swimming (against her advice) and was convinced that's why I didn't succeed!! 

Anyway, I forgot to say, at work last week, a couple who both work in the same office and already have 2 children announced their third baby. The mum came back from maternity leave in June! How do they do it. Then this girl in my dept said her uncle's girlfriend who was due in 3 weeks time found the baby had died, and was waiting at the hospital to be induced. So from one lot of good news to some horrible news, I couldn't stop thinking about her.
How awful.

Anyway, I'mg oing to shut up now!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

A real quickie from me 'cos I have just been on the phone to my sister in Shanghai for 3 whole hours!!!  Thankfully I subscribe to a phone thingy so it only costs me 1p a minute but I'm sure it's affecting my business her living so far away - very inconvenient (plus I have a very very hot ear!!)

Anyway, just wanted to say fab news to Beetle - will be sending you lots of     pma for your two week wait.  As for bleedin' Zita West I don't know what to believe and what not to either.  Last time I followed the whole no caffeine, no alcohol, acupuncture, 3 days of bed rest to the letter, then AF started 4 days before test day so I took to the DIY and bashed down a wall in my house with a sledgehammer (very satisfying way of releasing upset!!).  Two days later I went for a blood test and got a bfp!  But then it turned in to a biochemical pregnancy and I felt terrible and guilty thinking if only I hadn't done that...  This time I have decided to try and almost pretend it's not happening (except for being on FF of course!!) - I've cut down on caffeine but still have the odd cup of tea, sticking to the odd glass of wine but not cut it out completely yet and only planning acupuncture around ec and et.  Hoping that that's a sensible regime that doesn't allow it to take over my life and make me go too loopy! 

It is of course early days so you can remind me of this post when I go la la!!  

Julie has told me to come in for baseline scan this Wednesday instead of next Wednesday so hopefully we'll be on our way very soon.

In the meantime lots of love and luck to everyone and speak soon.

Sarah
x

P.S. I know I said I'd keep it short but I typed really fast!


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there.

Sam - hope life on clomid is going OK.  I'm jealous of your drinking session whilst watching the rugby.  I think it's been two months now since I had a glass on wine!  I've been sticking to Becks 'alcohol free' version!

Lou - good luck with the mouse catching. I remember we had to put down poison at my student house.  They died under the floorboards and the small was pretty awful!

Beetle - it's such wonderful news!! I hope your 2ww flies by.  I had 3 days bed rest, although Janetta warned me that blood flow is important, so best to move around sometimes!

Sarah - only two days to go!  I agree with your advice about everything in moderation.  The odd glass of wine would probably help lower stress levels afterall..

Well, I had my scan today and there were 2 sacs!  I'm still feeling worried as one was so small she couldn't see it on the scanner machine. The other measures 4.5 weeks, when i should be nearly 6 weeks. There is a heartbeat but it is slower than they would expect. So, I am feeling happy and feel truely blessed to be in this situation although still nervous! I have another appointment next monday, when they will rescan me to see how things are going.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Just a quick one from me tonight as I need to sort out insurance!!

SarahL:                          try not to worry too much as stress is no good for you and the babies hun xx
Life on the clomid is much better now than it was when I was taking the pills!!  I thought I was going mad    Had AF type of pains yesterday but that could also been linked to the amount I had to drink on Saturday night!!  Will probably have a few on Saturday as France is playing England!!  Don't worry you'll be able to have one in let's say: 9 months or so...   (I'll have one for you  )

SarahTM: good luck for wednesday might see you there as I'm also there for my scan to see if anything is happening in there!!  And then I guess we'll have to do loads of   and hope that one   finds its way to an egg!!

Lou, where about in France were you?  Hope you had a fab time.  The only thing I would say is that you're very brave regarding rat/mouse situation cos I would be imagining all sorts and then getting myself in a state!!  

Beetle,    good luck for the    all the best of luck hun and let us know how you get on, thinking of you xx

Sukie, Eden, Carmen are you ok girls?

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Beetle, Congratulations, my goodness three embies and two on board already, that is just fantastic news.

Lou, I've got a mouse too, what a drama I've been stood on the table screaming for the past few days, now it's gone into hiding (bet it's scared witless of me), I've got 7 traps and the little blighter has managed to remove the cheese without getting caught.  I know how you feel!

Sarah L, I hope all is well with your scan on Monday.  I hope you're taking it easy and relaxing as much as you can.  You must be very nervous, I hope that your embies catch up and you're fears are never realised, it's always more positive to see a heartbeat as you know. If you're not already home from work for a few days, this is the time.


As for me my follow up is on the 15th October so I've been try to put the whole TX thing to the back of my mind.  My due date was 24th October from my BFP earlier this year so it's been a difficult few weeks as you can all appreciate.  My yoga teacher has gone on maternity leave she's due on the 21st October so it's arelief not to have to see her every Saturday but these date really affect us!.

I hope you're all well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Jackeen I'm sorry Hun this must be a very tough time for you my thoughts are with you  I hope the follow up goes well next Monday x

SarahL Good luck with your scan on Monday I hope they will be both growing well and are healthy  

Bettle Well done on being PUPO come on little embies snuggle in  

SarahTM I think it sounds like a good plan just to cut down on things rather than give up totally. I gave up for my IVF but was very aware of everything that passed my lips I think relaxing a bit could make all the difference  Good luck hun  

Samia How the new house?

Hi Lou How are you doing?

As for me they said they have put my application through so I have to wait to hear from Queen Marys. 

Sukie


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well.  Got my scan tomorrow so wish me luck.

Jackeen    : I know exactly how you feel honey as my due date should have been the 24th of August, so have just gone through the feelings you are experiencing; pm me if you need to chat, xx

Sukie hope you get the go ahead very soon, xx

Hello everybody else, 

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well I'm back from my baseline scan and very pleased that I have downregged and am now stimming.  My scan showed quite a few follicles so they've decided to start me on 3 ampules of Menopur instead of 4 and scan me on Monday to make sure this is the right dose.  Feeling much happier.

Sam - How did your scan go?  Hope all fab your end - didn't see you there but then all I could see were loads and loads of big pregnant women as I was sitting in Suite 2 waiting room where they have a better magazine selection!!

Sukie - hope you don't have to wait too long.  I'm very impatient and made a bit of a nuisance of myself until they gave me a date!  Might be worth a few phone calls?

Jackeen - I know how you feel.  A friend of mine was two weeks ahead of me on the cycle where we miscarried.  She went on to have a gorgeous little boy this August which was a pretty hard time for me.  I keep myself sane with a kind of que sera mentality.  There was a good reason it didn't work but when it does it'll make up for all this heartache.  Hope you're OK and roll on Monday.

Sarah - hope all fab and you're starting to feel more relaxed? Hopefully Monday will be a fab day for you.

Beetle - how's are you doing on your 2ww?  Keeping everything firmly crossed for you after all the delays - let's hope that the sniffing didn't work for a good reason!

Lou - maybe the mouse's fertility will rub off on you?!!  Gotta see the positive in every situation!!  

Eden - hope you're OK?

Alli, Rosa and MT - are you still lurking?  If so, hope you're OK - would love to hear from you.

Right, here's a Wednesday positive line up for you:

                         

lots of love and luck to you all.

Sarah
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

SarahTm, I'm so glad you are now stimming I bet you now feel like you are going somewhere!!  All the best for the rest of your tx hun, xx.

SarahL, you ok hun? xx

Beetle, still sane? xx

Sukie, Lou, Alli, Carmen, Eden hi to you all girlies and hope you're ok.

Well on my side it's good news   , was scanned by Julie who told me I have 2 very good follicles (one on each side) and the lining of the womb is nice and thick!!  Everything I didn't have on my last IVF go!!  She's told me to use ovulation sticks as from tomorrow and if I get a smiley face to call them so they can scan me again and bloods (and obviously loads of  ) and if no smiley face by monday to call them then so they can scan me and also bloods to see what's happening.  So please (I'm not a religious person at all)  but keep me in your prayers that it works for us this time.  Thanks.

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sam - hope it all happens over the next few days! It all sounds really positive so far what with 2 follies and nice fatty lining

Sarah - great news that you are stimming! I had an early scan (day 6) to look at the follies and at that stage they were able to guess pretty accurately the number of follies I ended up with.

Jackeen - I'll be at QM on the 15th. Got a 9.30am so might see you there

I've been abit quiet the last few days as serious morning sickness has kicked in.  I haven't physically been sick but am so dizzy and feel really ill constantly. I've just been in bed sleeping and can't even bring myself to get up.  Not nice!  It seems to last between 10am and 6pm. Thank goodness I'm still signed off work!  Luckily there is no more bleeding and my HCG result said 17,500, so hopefully all is well. I'm talking to my little ones to grow big and telling their heartbeats to pick up!!    

Take care everyone,

Sarah xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Hey SarahL, brilliant to hear about the sickness   it means it's all going well   

Hi everybody and hope everyone's going well.

Well my news: got a smiley face on the OPK this morning (couldn't believe it to be honest!!): spent over £1000 on drugs on the IVF and I didn't even manage to thicken my lining!! So called Julie this morning to tell her and she said:"I'm no surprised, you need to spend your fertile time well"   She booked me in for another scan for next wednesday at 3.15pm but also due to see Ms B on the 22nd. So I'm off to spend some quality time with DH   

Wish me luck xx

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hey where is everybody?? I feel so lonely!!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Sam!!! You're not quite alone, I'm lurking too!      Just been a bit busy and not had much time to log on long enough to post on here!!! 
Anyway, sounds like you're doing well on the clomid.... I hope you're keeping yourself busy with your bloke..... hee hee! Not quite sure how it all works, does the smiley face mean you're about to ov,   if so why the extra scan on Wednesday? Sorry for being a bit thick, just not familiar with the clomid thing.... Either way, I'm keeping it all crossed for you,   so glad it's going so much better than the IVF did, you were about to give up hope! Are you still doing the acupuncture thing? We went to a little hotel in Bollezeele, just about an hour from Calais. There's nothing much there except the hotel with the most fantastic restaurant, it's call the Hostellerie St Louis. If you like fab food, it's really nice for an overnighter, get a cheap tunnel crossing, get there in time for dinner, then come back next day. YUM! My waistline is expanding.... time for a diet and a trip down the gym!!!!

Oh Sarah L, hope you're feeling okay.... morning sickness at least is a good sign!! (I long for morning sickness, but I think I'd soon change my mind if I had it!!) Hope it doesn't last. A girl I work with had really bad ms until she was about 7 months, she couldn't get out of bed some days, and definitely couldn't drive. And wow, 2 sacs.... that's fantastic news hun! So pleased fo ryou..... no wonder you're feeling rough! Good luck for tomorrow.  

Sarah TM, glad you've finally started stimming! I think the d/r is the longest most boring thing in the world!! You feel like you're doing nothing! I love the way you see the positive in everything..... including mice!!!! 

Sukie, i hope  you don't have to wait too long... I've heard of other people coming through quite quickly.... where did you have tx before?

Jack, what a mare, glad I'm not alone with the mouse thing.... mnd you, I made a grim discovery, don't think it's a mouse, I think it's a rat!!!   YEEEK! I was cleaning out the cupboard under the sink, and the drawers where it's been coming in, and there were some very large droppings. now, I had a hamster once, and know that something hamster sized could not possibly do something that big! It has to be a rat....... well they do say that you're never more than 10 feet away from a rat in London..... Thankfully it's not actually inside the house, other than in those cupboards. I hope you've managed to get rid of yours....the poison I put down seems to have done the trick a bit, it's stopped coming in, but I did hear something under the floorboards last night and this morning.....  It's horrible, I have completely disinfected the kitchen!!! Never been so clean!!!!  
It's horrible coming up to your EDD. The first year is the worst but it gets easier after that. My first one was 21st Dec, and when our department announced they wanted our party on that date, I just went to bits. Thnking of you..xx

Beetle,how are you feeling? Hope you're okay? can't wait to hear from you....  

Anyway, I'm going to go now, I got up with double vision in one eye.... bit weird.... well very weird actually, but trying not to worry about it, I had an eye test yesterday and everything seemed okay then...... anyway, it's giving me a headache, so I'm off!!

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Folks
Sorry its been radio silence from me for a while. We've got my INLAWS from Austria staying for 10 whole days DURING THE 2WW!!!!! Its my DH's organisation skills!!! Well I suppose you could say its one way to take your mind off the 2ww! They know the whole story so mother in law is fretting around me the whole time wanting to cook, clean up etc. The only stress I have is arguing with her telling her to leave me alone! Anyhow, 1 week in and just about coping!! Keep examining my boobs to see if they really are getting bigger, and keep trying to imagine I am feeling sick - but in fact have no symptoms at all so am now entering the 2nd week all doubtful! 

Have started to plan when to do the test assuming no AF beforehand...if transfer was sunday was planning on testing saturday...what do you reckon girls!? And another question assuming it works (trying to be positive!)...do any of you have any views of how long you are supposed to take the pessaries for? Some books I have been reading say you should take the full 12 weeks? Mine run out exactly at the end of the 2ww and wondered if I should try and get anymore? 

Sounds like things are going better for everyone...and sounds like you are all in QM today!! So hopefully lots of updates later!

Sarah Leucine - good luck with your scan today. Its brilliant news you might have 2 sacs. Its really good QM are scanning and testing you so often. Again - any top tips to pass on. Last time after the positive pee stick, they told me to just come in for the heartbeat scan on week 6. If there is anyway to get in sooner, then brilliant! And how long are you able to be signed off work? Hope you manage to find a way of staying off for a long time! Hope you are ok with your morning sickness. I am told though its a good sign to suffer from it - although it probably doesnt feel that way now!

Sarah TM - hope the stimming is going ok. And hope the scan goes well and your follies are shaping up nicely! Might mean ec this time next week? How are you finding Prostap vs. the sniffing?  One of my theories why I didnt respond to the suprecur was that they made me do it for 5 weeks before a baseline scan - which has to have been an error as seems far too long!?

Jackeen - good luck with the follow up appointment. Are you seeing Dr Bevan or Dr Kaur. Interested to hear what they say -if we are a BFN we will be following a similar course of questions I am sure.

Sukie - hope you get a date through soon. As the girls say, might be worth hassling the lovely (not!) Nick!

Samia - hope you are not around to read this as you are in bed right now with your DH hopefully 'making babies!" Good luck!!! Like Lou, I am also not so sure about the clomid thing so not sure I've properly understood.

Lou - great to hear from you hun. Your whole mouse thing sounds quite stressful! You poor thing.

And hi to everyone else who might be lurking out there...Eden, Carmen etc 

Love me.


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Lou, My appt was for 1.30 with Dr Bevan, I hope yours went well, there was no one else wiaitng when I got in so they must be having a quiet  afternoon.

I caught my mouse too.  He was a very experienced one it took 7 traps and he was caught at 4am last Friday morning, I know it was 4am as I heard the trap shut.  I've spent the whole weekend trying to disenfect under the cupboards etc.. I do hope you've caught yours by now it's awful knowing they are in the house.

Beetle you are doing so well, well I tested on day 12 and got a BFP!,I don't how you're going to last until 14 it woudl have nearly killed me.

Samia, I do hope you've been very busy, and you get to use another test soon.  Fingers crossed.

Well I had my follow up today.  I didn't go prepared for the first time ever and just let Dr Bevan talk.  My DP couldn't make it as he's away on a team build, I think he booked it really when he knew the dates!  So the news is as expected.  Whilst my FSH is okay they think I have limited Ovarian Reserve and will now try me on a short protocol on 6 amps.  If this doesn't work they've asked me to consider donor eggs or adoption which of course made me cry.  So I've booked to start on my next AF, hopefully it'll be around the 22nd October as my DP is away from 15th November for a week with work.  Then Xmas is upon us and it'll be impossible!

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me because I'm back at work today.  I had my scan this morning and everything went the best it could go!!!

I am pregnant with twins - both with perfect heartbeats and both measuring 6 weeks and 6 days (7.8mm and 8.3mm!!!)  There were heaps and heaps of tears and lots of cuddling of QM staff and ofcourse my DH.  It's been incredibly emotional and I feel like I can start to enjoy my stage of pregnancy now! It's taken 4.5 years to get this far!!

Beetle - I reckon it's definitely fine to test the day before. I did that both times!  Also, just so you know, it's QM's policy not to keep you on the pessaries after the 2WW. That made me nervous but apparently there is conflicting evidence as to whether it is beneficial or detrimental to the pregnancy.

Bye for now - must get back to work.

Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

YIPPEE FOR SARAH!!      I'm so excited for you - hooray, hooray!!  I bet you're over the moon!  (Sam, you must be very clever - I have spent the past 10 minutes trying to make Yippee in big font and I just can't do it - instructions please!).  Such fantastic news...  Please tell me exactly what you did from stimming onwards to see if your regime works for me too - getting confused about brazil nuts, pomegranate juice and acupuncture!  Can't remember which to do when so any advice greatly appreciated. 

Beetle - at Hammersmith they brought me in for a blood test 14 days after egg collection so I'm sure testing a day early will be fine.  Put your feet up and let MIL fuss - it'll make her happy and you might as well make the most of it 'cos when your twins are born (lots of    going on here) you won't have a minute to fart!  I am keeping everything massively crossed for you as always.

Jackeen - I really really hope that the short protocol does the trick for you and you get a lovely lovely Christmas present.  

Sam - I also know nothing about clomid but sounds like it's far more enjoyable than tx!  Wishing you loads of luck too.

Sukie - definitely start nagging Nick.  He's quite friendly and I'm sure he won't mind!!!  

Lou - you definitely need to borrow my cats.  I trod on half a mouse in my bare feet at 8 this morning - poor little thing.  Hope your eyesight is better?  Maybe you were having a subconscious reaction to Sarah Leucine's twins and seeing double for her?!!

Eden, Alli, Rosa and MT - hope you're all OK?

I went in for a scan this morning and all progressing nicely.  Apparently they're happy that I'm on the right dose and I have an 11mm follicle on one side and a 12mm on the other with quite a few other smaller ones.  Back in for scans on Wednesday and Friday and all being well ec will be on Monday.  

I am in an unusually positive mood today and see good things for us all (if England can get through to the final then this IVF malarkey's gonna work for us all!).  

I do wonder what on earth you think of me on here - I must come across like a complete looney tune!!   (wait 'til I get on the 2ww - then I'll really be whoop bang!!   ) 

loads of love and luck to everyone.

Sarah
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

WHEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH to you Sarah. How exciting!!!!!!!!! If I was technically adept, I would send all those dancing smiley faces but not sure how to do them! So you have to imagine me instead dancing round my living room thinking of you!

Jackeen - glad you have got a new date and plan in place. Am sure the short protocol will be something different and help you have a better response. Have sent you a separate email.

SarahTM -glad your scan went ok. Sounds good. The advice I got was to eat loads of protein - eggs, nuts etc. Helps make your eggs good an juicy!!

And help everyone...I am starting to go nuts with this 2ww!! Based on what you guys have said I will DEF test earlier than Sat then (assuming no AF before...fingers crossed big time!). I suppose you could say if EC was a friday then this is day 11!! Or day 9 if you count after transfer. Perhaps I'll see if I can make it to day 12 instead of 14!! going loopy!!!! have started that 'i must go to the loo every 5 mins and check for AF syndrome!

Hope that mouse is tucked up in that trap lou!

Talk soon

love me


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

[fly]*YIPEE SARAH*[/fly]


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hey girlies,

Heard nothing from you guys for a while and then you all came at once 

So happy for you SarahLeucine you now need to relax and enjoy your next 8 months hun 

Beetle good luck hun, thinking of you: I know it's hard but if I were you I would test on the day QM said as then whichever result should be accurate: too many girls test early get a -ve and then test on the right day and get a +ve. (I'm giving you advice that I don't think I would follow!! Would probably test early myself  

Lou not sure what to say about that RAT OMG you're brave!! How's your eyesight?

SarahTM highlight the text you need and then click on the A with the arrow next to it (next ot the red A) it will say size=10pt, erase the 0 and replace it with any digit from 1 to 9 and that should do it!!  God I sound so clever . Hope your follicles grow, grow and grow and that they find loads of eggies, xx

Jackeen, brilliant that they give you another go and I truly hope that this time is your time hun,xx

Well, as for me, QM called and left a message saying that my follow-up appt has been cancelled!! And rebooked for the 28th of January!!!!!!!!!!! Yep you're reading right!! Will call them tomorrow and ask why it has been pushed back 3 months!! Maybe they know something I don't!! Right girls here a little bit about clomid:

-Needs to be taken from day 2 to 5 of your cycle 
-Different doses depending on individuals :I'm on 100mg which is quite high but I think I've read on here that some people can be on 200mg!!
-helps to regulate your cycle
-helps with ovulation
-high risk of multiple births

It's kind of the same as IVF but without all the needles, etc....

I've been scan just after AF to make sure the lining was thin and then scan again after a couple of days to see how if there was any changes and was told that the lining was getting thicker and then a week later (last wednesday) was told I had one big follicle on each ovary with a nice and thick lining and to start the opks the following morning (which I did) and got a smiley face(meaning a surge in LH, meaning there could be an egg in one of them) and to spend my fertile time well   Well we did and now I'm officially in my 2ww so here we go that's my clomid story!! (Got my own diary on the clomid thread!! )

Are you still here? 

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

SAMIA, YOU ARE SOOOO CLEVER!!

Feeling dead tired so off for an early night but watch out girls 'cos I'll be practising my text effects tomorrow!! 

Sleep tight.

[fly]Sarah[/fly]
x

P.S. Beetle, do lots of posting on here to keep your mind occupied. I really am using all my positive energy on you (and a little bit on myself too!) so hopefully it'll be quads for you!


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Samia - I'm confused about smiley faces as well. Can you buy ovulation predictor kits which show smiley faces?

Sarah TM - about advice on stimming and 2ww, the things I did were:

drink a pint of full fat milk most days during stimming
did a half an hour fertility visualisation CD everyday during stimming and 2ww
ate fresh pineapple and 5 brazil nuts everyday during 2ww
made sure I got lots of sleep and ate nutritious meals everyday
drank 2 litres of water
gave up walking the dog on the lead (to avoid him pulling)
I kept repeating to myself 'everything is going to be perfect' to mentally gear myself up to be positive 
Read books, lay on sofa and stayed off work, to reduce stress
Avoided doing cleaning and cooking (got my sister-in-law to stay with me and look after me!)
Spent the first three days following egg transfer lying down in bed or on sofa


I know some of these probably made no difference at all but I was just trying to do everything that I could possibly think of to make things work.

Jackeen - how amazing that you can start in about a week's time!! Let this time be the one!!

Beetle - good luck for your test on Saturday.

Sukie - hope your application is reviewed soon and you can get going.

Lou - rats - oh no! maybe it was your eyesight imagining them bigger than they are!!

I'm doing OK at the moment. Very up and down with tiredness and feeling sick, but not complaining - I love it!! We've ended up telling pretty much all our friends and family. Not ideal, but it was so hard as they always ask and all know that we were going through IVF.

That's it for now as am at work.

Bye for now,

Sarah xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm back from my scan at QM and feeling quite 'probed'!  I have finally met Dr Bevan who has informed me that I have 23 developing follicles.  They're slightly worried about OHSS so sent me for a blood test and I'm now waiting to hear whether I need to stay at 3 ampules or reduce down to two.  Back in on Friday to find out whether they've grown enough for ec on Monday or whether I have to keep injecting over the weekend for ec on Wednesday.  

Sarah - thanks for the advice.  I'm pretty much doing most of that except I can't drink milk and I don't have a visualisation CD or a dog!  I do have a 'think yourself thin' visualisation CD which is very relaxing so maybe I should try that (might also help with the nutritious eating pattern too?!).  Have also decided to book in for acupuncture before ec and before and after et 'cos I did it last time and got a positive result so I think it's worth another go.  Hope your sickness passes quickly.  Bet your friends and family are all over the moon for you?

Beetle - getting close now.  Keeping everything crossed for you...

Samia - good luck on the 2ww.  Don't keep us in suspense, what did QM say about 28th January? 

Jackeen - hope AF is on time and the short protocol is for you.

Lou and Sukie - hope all is well.

Speak soon.

Sarah
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks to you all for your positive vibes and good luck thoughts. Really appreciate it. I am getting sooooo restless! Feel like I am running a marathon and the finishing line is in sight...but god thats only the 2ww!! Then if it works there is the other 8 months!

Great top tips from you Sarah Leucine....Might even keep on file should I need it next time ( positive vibes is telling me its not going to be needed!). I have been doing mostly the same - but I didnt rest in bed or on couch for first 3 days - hopefully that isnt going to be bad!  Have you told your work yet that you are preggers? How exciting with twins!!!! Whats your next scan date? are you going to have delivery in Kingston?

Sarah TM - huge congrats on 23 follies...wow good for you. That bodes well for the future too in terms of your ovarian reserve. Hope the scan on Friday goes ok and you are still feeling ok. I would also swear by acupuncture...and also had it on transfer day..although only afterwards. If you are looking for where to go to minimise stress, there was a leaflet in the bridge centre advertising, and I know Zita West Clinic does a drop in service 7 days a week. I used Janetta who lives in Cobham and she is absolutely lovely (think Sarah Leucine and Jackeen have been using her). How did you find dr bevan today?

Samia - good luck for your 2ww too! Would be brilliant if we both get a good outcome! 

Jackeen - hope you have no problems with AF and looking forward to hearing how the short protocol works. Am crossing fingers for you.

Lou and Sukie - hope alls ok.

Speak soon assuming I havent torn out my hair, fingers, and brain with the waiting!!

Lots of love

me x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quicky from me tonight: had my scan at QM today and Julie said the lining is nice and thick as it should be and both follicles have "popped" (her words not mine  ); was asked if we used our fertile time well (I think we did!  ) and also had a blood test for ovulation?  The result may be back either tomorrow after 4 or friday so please let it be my turn......... and Beetle's  
Julie said to call them if we get a BFP or take clomid again without monitoring this time   as she thinks this cycle has gone very well so far  

SarahL, well done hun, look after yourself and don't get stressed by work.  And yes, you can get the opks with smiley face on them: the digital clearblue ones: less hassle than trying to guess which line is stronger etc...

SarahTM, well done on all your lovely follies, QM said that they only changed my appt on the 15th for the 22nd!! to the 28th of January, I asked if there was a reason and the answer I got was:"annual leave!!"  I would have thought hospital staff would have to prebook their annual leave in advance!!  

Never mind I'm just trying to keep positive that I won't need to see her after all!!  

Lou, Jackeen, Sukie: hello girls xx

Love to all 

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Glad to finally read some good news for a change let's hope the tide has turned and we all get some positive results soon.

Samia, I'm glad you've used your time wisely and hope the follicles have popped at just the right time.

Hi SarahTm,  my word 23 follies, that's fantastic news.  I keep hearing that drinking lots of water helps so I hope you're doing that, you must have lots and lots of eggs what a positive thought for you, you lucky lucky lady.

Beetle thanks for you PM, 

Sarah L, fantastic news I hope you're taking good care of yourself and those lovely twins of yours.  Now is defiantely the time to start to pamper youself.  I understand how hard it is not to tell everyone, I would want to shout it from the rooftops and told lots of passing strangers, cab drivers, waiters anyone really that wasn't close to me. It's the best feeling int he world to share such wonderful news.

I still don't know whether my DP will agree to starting next week.  It'll be a major rush for drugs etc.. if he agrees but there you go, I told Nick I'd call todya to confrim but couldn't yet.  My boss was a bit off when I asked if I could book the time off too, suggested I waited until next year when work was less busy, luckily we were then interrupted as I was just about to tell him to f off. Does he not know that forever is a long time............

Hi to everyone I'm missed, gott try to catch up on my zzz's


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Good news from me today Julie called me today with excellend progesterone level: she said anything over 30 is a good sign of ovulation mine was 47!!   .  So she said that I did ovulate!!  So now I'm hoping that DH's   found their way   Let see just another 10 days wait or so!!  

Sorry no personals but I'm at work and so excited that I had to go to the canteen and use the internet to let you know!!    

Love to all

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Jack - really hope DP has agreed to join the mad rollercoaster again and that your boss hasn't got it in the ear today!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Sam - wow everything seems really promising.  Hope there's another smiley face in 10 days time!

Beetle - hope you're still sane and doing lots of relaxation type stuff ready for Saturday's excitement (and I don't mean just the rugby!!)

Sarah, Lou and everyone - happy Thursday!

No news from me except that I have stomach cramps and severe exhaustion so I'm hoping that my follicles are growing so big and strong that it's sapping my energy!  In for another scan and blood test tomorrow so will report back then.

Have a nice evening.

Sarah
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Glad everyone is doing fine.

SarahTM - thanks for your post - and good luck today with your scan. Hope you get the goahead for ec monday. Just think - in that scenario only 1 more day of jabbing! I found at my ec that the lunch packs have got even better! Now you get a lovely bag of Walkers crisps too! Ok so I know I am sad appreciating these small things in life!

Jackeen - good luck with your DH this weekend. If you are finding it hard together, it might be worth talking to QM and getting hold of the counseller that is supposed to be free for us to use. I havent used it yet, but if this goes pear shaped think we will. A friend of mine who was doing IVF had a really tough time with her DH and she swears the counseller they saw saved her marriage! Not suggesting you need that drastic measure, but maybe it could help talk thru things?

Samia - good luck with the 10day wait!!! Lets hope luck is coming our way.

As for me...STILL NO AF!!!!!!!!! Its now day 13 and I am still hanging on in there! Am desparately trying not to go to pee stick today. My DH has given me all the good rational reasons why it makes sense holding out til tomorrow (assuming we make it to then without the AF!) but did say to me as he left for work this morning that if I was going doo-lally that he would understand. Just as I was about to do it, I diverted myself to the kitchen and ate a massive portion of apple crumble that my mother in law had baked!!! OH DEAR!! I figured if it works I'm going to get fat anyway, so whats a crumble here and there. And if it doesnt work, I'm going to embark upon a big gym routine to get my body back to some vaguely attractive form!  So hopefully will test tomorrow .....will let you know!!

Love to everyone else..lou, sarah


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick post from me today 'cos I'm dying to get away from my desk! 

This morning's scan showed lots of follicles (30+) but they're not quite big enough yet so have decided to reduce me to one ampule and make me go for blood tests tomorrow morning and Sunday morning at Kingston hospital - so much for my lazy lie ins!!  Looks like ec delayed 'til Wednesday.    I'm feeling soooo impatient but very pleased that we seem to be progressing so not complaining.

Well done Beetle for have the willpower to test on the right day - you're so good!  Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all well and happy that it's the weekend?

I'm off to eat lots of nuts and drink a few gallons of water!

love to all.

Sarah
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all
Just a quick one as i had to let you know.....lasted til this morning then had to do a test.....and OMG..........BFP!!! Only a light second line but my DH and I think it must be BFP!!! We are going to test again tomorrow and are trying to keep calm and are not saying anything yet as we have been here before a few times....one time when we got BFP and then AF one day later....but its hopefully heading the right direction! Hopefully QM will be able to help reassure with a blood test on monday?! Will keep you posted.....


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Well I've been logging on to see what's happening lately, but not really had time to post, but I had to check up today on Beetle's test day! OMG!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!      
How fantastic!! You did so well to hang in there! You say it's a very pale line, but a line is a line! I think that's it now, it's a slippery slope regards apple crumble.... lots of eating for two I think.... Re your question about pessaries, QM seem to believe that you don't need them beyond 2 weeks. I feel I have a progesterone deficiency, which I'm going to get my doc to test me for. My gp gave me a cyclogest prescription when I went to her to tell her I was pg, she said it wouldn't do any harm.

Jack, glad you caught your mouse.... I don't know if I could do the trap thing though...  don't fancy picking up the pieces after.... you're very brave! Well there seems to be no more noise for now, but every time I hear something I have to mute the tele to investigate...!! Re your follow up, what is it that makes them think your ovarian reserve is low, if your fsh is okay? I don;t really understand how that works.... Shame your dp wasn't around to go with you... I hope he's agreed to start next week.... like you say youdon't want to be hanging around.... a couple of months is a lifetime in fertility terms... hope you're okay though, and     to your boss!!!!!

Sarah TM, amazing no of follicles!     I could only dream of that many!! You're going to be like a battery hen!!!  If you get sick of the nuts, try the chocolate coated brazils... very nice...! Relieves the boredom!

Sam great news about your progesterone levels! Yay! seems the clomid is working for you! Hope you're busy with DH!!! I'm sooo impressed with you and the not smoking though, it's been a long time now... guess you're over it now! Your body must be a temple now!!! 

Sarah L, how are you? Not feeliing too sick I hope... 

Hi to Sukie and everybody else, and anybody I've missed!!

well we booked our skiing holiday.... going back to the place in my little profile pic, can't wait. Slightly sad though that we had resigned ourselves to not going this year as I would have been 7 months pg.  Felt a bit sad today as I said to DH I'd put on half a stone since my m/c, partially birthday celebrations and eating out too much, and partially alcohol related I think... I said I was supposed to be getting fat in a different way! 
I went to bodypump the other night, and am still recovering!! First time I'd been, and I thought I was quite fit... obviously not! Mind you, had not really been working out that much over the summer for other reasons! Time to get fit again!

Anyway, must go, hope you're all enjoying the fine weather! Might catch a bit of rugby later.... dh has dusted the mothballs off his very ancient England shirt!!

Bye for now
Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117517.new#new


----------

